# 

## scouser88

Witam, mam pytanie odnośnie prawidłowego sposobu aplikacji pianki poliuretanowej otwarto komórkowej na poddaszu. Mianowicie czy niezbędne jest zastosowanie folii paroprzepuszczalnej w celu stworzenia przerwy dylatacyjnej między pianką a deskowaniem, czy może piankę aplikuje się bezpośrednio na deskowanie. Dodam że mam pełne deskowanie oraz papę na deskach, z wierzchu dachówka betonowa, pianka będzie oczywiśie otwarto komórkowa. Interesuje mnie także czy niezbędne jest stosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej od "wewnętrznej" strony domu. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedzi ponieważ rozmawiałem na ten temat już z kilkoma firmami zajmującymi się ociepleniem poddaszy pianką i tak naprawdę każdy mówi co innego. Jedni stosują obie folie, inni żadnej, jeszcze inni tylko folię paroprzepuszczalną dla stworzenia przerwy dylatacyjnej... Zastanawiam się także czy trzeba zakrywać krokwie, mam krokwie 20 cm a grubość warstwy natryskiwanej pianki to 18 cm. Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie porady. Pozdrawiam

----------


## drapek

jeśli masz pełne deskowanie i na nich położoną papę to musisz zrobić szczelinę wentylacyjną między izolacją a deskami. Jako że pianka otwarto komórkowa "przyjmuje" wilgoć to pasowałoby dać folię paroprzepuszczalną, potem piankę, na nią folię paroszczelną i na to np płyty karton-gips.
Jeśli zakryjesz krokwie to będzie "szczelniej" i cieplej  :smile:

----------


## scouser88

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Dodam jeszcze, że po rozmowach z różnymi wykonawcami faktem jest że Ci którzy stosują piankę polską zalecają użycie folii, natomiast Ci którzy używają Demileca USA  bądź Icynene uważają że jest to zbędne, a nawet że producent pianki tego nie zaleca. Myślicie że właściwości różnych pianek mają znaczenie co do sposobu ich aplikacji? To jest stosowania przerwy dylatacyjnej i folii? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Hanss

Kolego tej pianki 18cm to w dzisiejszych czasach " tragedia"!!! Nawet jak masz opał/gaz/energię za darmo, to jeszcze jest lato, a przy takiej grubości będziesz miał na poddaszu piekło :Evil: 
Tej pianki to MINIMUM 25cm, bo tak jak wspomniał *drapek* będziesz miał mostki termiczne na krokwiach - jak w ogóle nie będą przykryte...
Jeżeli nie masz kasy na "pryśnięcie" z 30cm. piany, to idź lepiej i nawet w wełnę... :wink:  bo wydasz kasę, a będziesz miał zimno, a latem gorąco!

----------


## drapek

Można by jeszcze zrobić większą szczelinę wentylacyjną i wtedy przykryć chociaż z 5 cm krokwie. Ale zgadzam się z *Hanss"em* że 18cm izolacji to jednak bieda przy dzisiejszych ocieplaniach poddasza i aby to miało sens faktycznie trzeba by dać minimum 25cm. Poddasze ociepla się zwykle lepiej niż ściany bo przez nie ucieka więcej ciepła.
Ja np. swoje poddasze planuje ocieplić 35-40cm (tylko zastanawiam się jeszcze czym), a na ściany z BK 24cm będę kładł 18cm styro.
Co do stosowania folii to według mnie można by zrezygnować z folii paroprzepuszczalnej (nad pianką) bo nawet jeśli jakaś wilgoć się tam znajdzie to wędrujące powietrze ją z czasem wyeliminuje. Natomiast nie rezygnowałbym z folii paroszczelnej między pianką a karton-gipsem aby ograniczyć wnikanie wilgoci w izolację ze środka domu. To wentylacja ma być na tyle sprawna aby ją odprowadzić z wnętrza  :wink:

----------


## scouser88

Ściany mam z Porothermu 25 ocieplone styropianem 20 grafitowym, to znaczy że na poddaszu powinno być ze 35 - 40 cm pianki? Grubo  :ohmy:  Nie rozumiem więc czemu wszyscy wykonawcy którzy do tej pory u mnie byli twierdzą że 18 cm to najbardziej efektywna warstwa, twierdzili nawet że krokwi nie trzeba zakrywać, choć tutaj się z nimi nie zgadzałem. Dzięki za odpowiedzi bo tak jak do tej pory byłem zdecydowany na piankę tak teraz chyba będę musiał z niej zrezygnować  bo na warstwę w granicach 35 - 40 cm raczej mnie nie stać (warstwę 20 cm miałem wycenioną na 14 500 zł - Sealection 500).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mxxxx

bo wykonawcy boją się że jak zobaczysz cenę natrysku 35cm to zwiejesz od razu i oni nie zarobią, a przecież  oni nie będą płacili twoich rachunków za CO więc co ich obchodzi ile będziesz bulił za gaz

PS te 18cm to kiedyś dawno temu była minimalna norma ocieplania dachu za którą jeszcze dawali odbiór techniczny, teraz prawo się trochę zaostrzyło i odbiór domku to izolacja dachu co najmniej U=0,2 czyli absolutne minimum to teraz 20cm, ale niektórzy wykonawcy nie zauważyli zmiany prawa i dalej bajki opowiadają
http://www.muratorplus.pl/biznes/prawo/nowe-warunki-techniczne-od-1-stycznia-2014-nowe-wymagania-dla-przegrod-i-zapotrzebowania-budynkow-na_80873.html

PS2 ~180m2 dachu wełną 20cm grubo można mieć za 4 tyś zł

----------


## scouser88

Rozumiem, czyli trzeba będzie zrobić wyceny na natrysk około 30 cm, przy takiej grubości może warto będzie jednak zdecydować się na tańszą piankę, na przykład polską a nie Demilec czy Icynene. Czy nie warto? A czy pan Mpoplaw mógłby się jeszcze wypowiedzieć na temat zastosowania folii i przerwy dylatacyjnej?

----------


## mxxxx

ad1. do 20cm grafitu na ścianach ja bymraczej dobrał 35cm pianki
ad2. za 14 500 zł można mieć 30cm grubo wełnę razem z stelażem i karton gipsem na gotowo z pocałowaniem w rękę
ad3. folię wiatro-szczelną i szczelinę izolacyjną można dać jeśli masz świeżą mokrą niesezonowaną więźbę, jak już wyschła to papa wierzchniego krycia wystarczy
ad4. folię paroizolacyjną warto dawać zawsze i wszędzie, to bardzo podnosi szczelność domku i zapobiega przewiewaniu, dla przykładu domek w USA w całości opianowany uzyskał tylko n50=1 a domki pasywne bez grama pianki dzięki foli wysoko-paroszczelnej schodzą na n50=0,4

----------


## scouser88

Heh, czyli wracam do dylematu pianka czy wełna, a myślałem że mam to już za sobą :smile:  Poczytam inne wątki na forum bo wiem że sporo było dyskusji na temat pianka - wełna. Dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi. Jeszcze tylko na temat ewentualnego producenta pianki, czy któraś jest najlepsza? Czy może polska nie odbiega zbytnio jakościowo i warto się na nią zdecydować ze względu na cenę?

----------


## mxxxx

ad1. dyskusji na temat wełna - pianka na tym forum nie ma, jest tutaj tylko chamska pyskówka natryskiwaczy pianek w myśl zasady: dobry bajer pół roboty, czyli nieustanny bełkot marketingowy że pianka jest magiczna, że jest cudowna, że usuwa troski i zmartwienia, ale gdy się zapytasz o jakieś szczegóły to się dowiesz że masz wierzyć na słowo
ad2. w atestach niezależnej instytucji ITB jest pełna zgoda, wszyscy jak jeden mąż dostali mocno po uszach za koloryzowanie swoich ulotek reklamowych

----------


## drapek

*scouser88* - jeśli masz 20 styro na ścianie to ja bym pakował właśnie min 35cm izolacji na poddaszu. Nawet dałbym 40cm bo te kolejne 5 cm niewiele podniesie cenę tak naprawdę.
Co do opowiadań o piance to *mpoplaw* ma rację - nikt przecież oferujący piankę przecież nie powie że ma ona podobną "ciepłotę" od styro czy wełny bo jak szybko można przeliczyć wyjdzie ona kilka razy drożej przy tej samej grubości. Faktem jest że ocieplając pianką robota pójdzie szybko, a przy zakryciu krokiew i daniu foli mamy zajebiście szczelną izolację (jak nie spierniczą natrysku)  :wink: 
Ja się zastanawiam u siebie nad izolacją poddasza styropianem - może więc warto w Twoim przypadku się nad tym zastanowić. Uszczelniając łączenia pianką też można mieć bardzo szczelną izolację. Koszt podobny co wełna.

----------


## Hanss

Czym w ogóle chcesz ogrzewać? Optymalnie będzie 35cm, no chyba, że jakiś ekogroch to 30cm również będzie OK...Ja też jestem przed wyborem materiału na ocieplenie poddasza: na pewno będzie izolacja o grubości 40cm (będę grzał kablami), u mnie na polu walki została tylko wdmuchiwana celuloza lub wełna drzewna steico ( jeszcze nie wiem czy płyty czy wdmuchiwana) u mnie reszta odpada! Generalnie jestem zdania jakość/cena: to mimo wszystko wełna szklana :smile: ,Też myślałem o styropianie, ale tutaj, jest kilka "minusików" - palny, nie wygłusza, lubią go myszy przemielić :smile: , i też nie zatrzyma gorączki latem.
...tak dla porównania napiszę, że przy moich wyborach, cena na gotowo ok. 90-100zł./m2

----------


## scouser88

Grzać będę pelletem. Dom generalnie buduję pod kątem energooszczędności, właśnie dlatego po długich przemyśleniach nastawiony byłem na piankę. Tylko przyznam się szczerze że nie miałem pojęcia że niezbędna jest tak gruba warstwa, do niej pory natrafiałem tylko na same zalety pianki, że przy 20 cm jest to najlepsza izolacja poddasza. Okna mam pasywne (montaż na ciepłych parapetach), ściany jak wspominałem Porotherm 25 + 20 styropian grafitowy Austotherm, Na posadzkach będzie 20 styro, tylko się jeszcze zastanawiam czy zwykły czy grafity (i tutaj też chętnie posłucham waszych rad :smile: ). W domu będzie też rekuperacja. Pozdrawiam i proszę o porady czy warto na posadzki dawać 2 razy droższy styropian grafitowy.
I jeszcze pytanie co do tych wszystkich różnych wykresów, porównań grubości warstw różnych materiałów potrzebnych do uzyskania tego samego stopnia izolacji itp. z których wynika że niby pianki wystarczy dużo mniejsza grubość niż wełny. Prawda czy fałsz?

----------


## mxxxx

fałsz jak w każdej innej ulotce marketingowej
oni tam w tych wykresach pokazują piankę ZK, która nie potrafi współpracować z konstrukcją dachową i po kilka latach pęka i odłazi i traci lambdę, tak więc trzeba stosować piankę OK a ta wersja według ITB (lambda 0,045) niczym się nie różni od wełny styropianu celulozy itp

PS na allegro każdy samochód jest igła, Niemiec płakał jak sprzedawał, jeździł tylko z górki, a wszystkie cztery błotniki wymieniał bo przytarł koszykiem w markecie, ergo jeśli chcesz wybudować dom dla siebie to automatem wszystkie ulotki marketingowe wyrzucaj od razu do kosza bez czytania, chyba że budujesz dla wroga to wtedy wszystkie ulotki marketingowe skrzętnie zbieraj i podaruj mu, niech wie że _owce są po to żeby je strzyc_

----------


## Hanss

Ile masz m2 domu? Jakie masz te okna?.....widzę, że idziesz w miarę "grubo" tzn. "okna pasywne", rekuperacja, 20grafitu na ścianie, posadzka 20cm, to ten dach to 30cm dobrej wełny 0,033 to MINIMUM... jak tak ocieplasz to dlaczego idziesz w obsługowe, brudne paliwa stałe??? Nie ma u Was gazu??? Jak tak izolujesz plus rekuperacja to dopłacisz do tego gazu "parę złotych" miesięcznie ,a nie będziesz palaczem :mad:  To wszystko da się policzyć, ile będzie ciebie kosztowało ogrzewanie różnymi nośnikami...

----------


## scouser88

Metrów do ogrzewania będzie 184 m2, okna trzyszybowe U = 0,7. Niestety gazu u mnie nie ma, dlatego poszedłem w czyste paliwo (za takie uważam pellet), obowiązek podkładania do pieca nie stanowi dla mnie problemu, tak samo wyczyszczenie pieca raz na jakiś czas. Także co do sposobu ogrzewania domu nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń :smile:  Wełny to ja dałbym 40 cm na dach i 20 cm na sufit na poddaszu, ale przekonany byłem że lepsza będzie pianka. Miałem plan na piankę Icynene na dach do kalenicy 20 cm + warstwa około 5 cm na każdą krokiew i 10 cm na sufit poddasza. Naprawdę uważacie że to nie wystarczy na standardy domu energooszczędnego?  
A jak już w temacie to zapytam czy uważacie że warto ocieplać do kalenicy? Czy lepiej więcej dać na sufit aby oddzielić część mieszkalną od strychu?
No i jako że w najbliższym czasie będę robił posadzki, warto dawać styropian grafitowy na posadzki? Czy wystarczy zwykły biały, oczywiście z przeznaczeniem na podłogę.  Grafitowy cieplejszy, ale ponad dwa razy droższy. Przypomnę że warstwa 20 cm.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## drapek

25cm pianki na poddaszu przy 20cm styro grafitowego na ścianie to jak dla mnie słaba izolacja. A skoro idziesz w energooszczędność to warto dać więcej izolacji na poddasze.
Ja u siebie np będę ocieplał skosy na poddaszu + sufit poddasza. Na tą chwilę planuje zrobić to 32cm styro = między krokwie 12cm a na to 2x10cm. Na ściany z BK 24cm chce dać 18 cm styro grafitowego. Nie będę izolował skosów do samej kalenicy bo po co tam ma być ciepło?! Niepotrzebne straty ciepła i związane z tym zwiększone koszta ogrzewania przez ogrzewane nieużytkowe przestrzenie.

Co do posadzki to przy 20cm ja bym dał normalny styro podłogowy. No chyba że miałaby być podłogówka to bym dał grafitowy.

----------


## scouser88

Na cały parterze będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe. A co do ocieplenia poddasza też byłem przekonany że trzeba ocieplić, odizolować część mieszalną. Tylko że wszyscy fachowcy którzy do tej pory byli na wycenach, także ten który ocieplał elewacje twierdzą że trzeba ocieplać całą kopertę budynku, że cały dom ma być zaizolowany i już sam nie wiem. A co do tej zasady że poddasze MUSI być lepiej ocieplony niż ściany, to naprawdę konieczny wymóg?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Na cały parterze będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe. A co do ocieplenia poddasza też byłem przekonany że trzeba ocieplić, odizolować część mieszalną. Tylko że wszyscy fachowcy którzy do tej pory byli na wycenach, także ten który ocieplał elewacje twierdzą że trzeba ocieplać całą kopertę budynku, że cały dom ma być zaizolowany i już sam nie wiem. A co do tej zasady że poddasze MUSI być lepiej ocieplony niż ściany, to naprawdę konieczny wymóg?


Poddasze musi byc lepiej zaizolowane niz sciany bo cieplo ucieka do gory. Przez dach mozesz miec nawet do 40% strat ciepla calego budynku.
Ja mam natrysniete 22 cm pianki ICY i nigdy nie zdecydowalbym sie na pozostawienie jej jako jedynej warstwy izolacji.

----------


## scouser88

*Tomaszs131* To co masz jeszcze na poddaszu oprócz pianki?

----------


## scouser88

*Tomaszs131*  Bezpośrednio na piankę na skosach dawałeś 15 cm wełny? A na sufit poddasza tylko wełnę 36 cm?

Przepraszam za zamieszanie z poprzednim postem :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Na skosach dalem 15 cm welny, 36 cm pod stropikiem jestkowym, na welne paroizolacja..
Zdecydowalem sie na takie rozwiazanie po przeliczeniu punktu rosy, a do tego ptrzebna jest delta piany, ktora u roznych producentow moze byc inna.

----------


## Hanss

*scouser88*  Chłopie nie po to płaciłeś za okna z U 0,7, rekuperacje, aby teraz uciekało Tobie ciepło przez poddasze....
nie stać Ciebie na pryśnięcie piany 30-35cm. to zapomnij o niej!!! 
Piszesz, że dół podłogówka, a góra? Myślę, że to samo...jeżeli nie to poczytaj o problemach mieszanych instalacji - dużo o tym jest wątków.
Jedno z NAJWAŻNIEJSZYCH....nie daj Sobie wcisnąć jakiegoś SMOKA (24kW), szukaj pieca w okolicach 10kW, abyś nie ogrzewał powietrza wokół chaty :big grin:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Hanss ma racje zainwestuj w podlogowke, nie baw sie w mieszane GZ. 
Malo, ktory instalator tak naprawde sie na tym zna i potrafi wykonac poprawnie instalacje..

----------


## mxxxx

> Naprawdę uważacie że to nie wystarczy na standardy domu energooszczędnego?


na wszystkie twoje pytana najlepiej odpowie audyt OZC twojego konkretnego domku, bo zrobi to w tylu wariantach ile sobie tylko zażyczysz, będziesz miał czarno na białym ile zł/rocznie oszczędności na CO da zwiększenie lub zmniejszenie tego lub tamtego

----------


## scouser88

Jednak zostanę przy piance, zastanowię się tylko nad zwiększeniem grubości. Na razie ustalone mam na 20 cm + warstwa na krokwie na dachu i 10 cm na suficie piętra. Zastanawiam się też czy nie lepiej będzie dać dużo grubiej na suficie a na dachu powyżej części mieszkalnej w ogóle, albo tylko trochę. I czy jakiś znawca tematu pianki poradzi która lepsza, Icynene czy Demilec? I jak to w końcu jest, ocieplać do kalenicy czy do sufitu? A ogrzewanie będzie mieszane, w sypialniach grzejniki.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Czy bedziesz moze mial strych na poddaszu? Jakiej grubosci masz krokwie?
Co do wyboru pianki to kazdy bedzie Ci chwalil swoj wybor, wiec bedzie ciezszko.
Ja mam ICY, nie wiem ktora jest lepsza. Moze sprawdz delte obu pianek bo o lambdzie wspominac Ci nie musze.

----------


## scouser88

Nad poddaszem użytkowym mam strych, ale nic tam nie będzie (rekuperator będzie w garażu), krokwie mają 20 cm grubości.
*Tomaszs131* a jeśli mogę spytać to czemu mieszałeś materiał (zamiast dać tylko piankę bądź tylko wełnę) na poddaszu pianka + wełna? Nie lepiej jest dać grubiej piankę na skosach i suficie poddasza? Albo "grubiej" dać *tylko* na skosach bądź *tylko* na suficie poddasza?

----------


## plusfoto

> Nad poddaszem użytkowym mam strych, ale nic tam nie będzie (rekuperator będzie w garażu), krokwie mają 20 cm grubości.
> *Tomaszs131* a jeśli mogę spytać to czemu mieszałeś materiał (zamiast dać tylko piankę bądź tylko wełnę) na poddaszu pianka + wełna? Nie lepiej jest dać grubiej piankę na skosach i suficie poddasza? Albo "grubiej" dać *tylko* na skosach bądź *tylko* na suficie poddasza?


Dobrze zrozumiałem. Chcesz ocieplać nieużytkową część poddasza? Po co.  Ocieplasz skosy do sufitu i sufit. A niezbędne minimum to  25 - 30cm a optimum to 30-35 cm obojętnie co byś nie kładł. Zakrycie krokwi to praktycznie obowiązek
PS Folia paroszczelna to również raczej konieczność. Przy wełnie konieczna szczelina 3-4 cm wentylacyjna przy piance tak jak sugerował mpoplaw jak więźba już sucha i wysezonowana to nie koniecznie.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Nad poddaszem użytkowym mam strych, ale nic tam nie będzie (rekuperator będzie w garażu), krokwie mają 20 cm grubości.
> *Tomaszs131* a jeśli mogę spytać to czemu mieszałeś materiał (zamiast dać tylko piankę bądź tylko wełnę) na poddaszu pianka + wełna? Nie lepiej jest dać grubiej piankę na skosach i suficie poddasza? Albo "grubiej" dać *tylko* na skosach bądź *tylko* na suficie poddasza?


Piane wybralem ze wzgledu na szczelnosc izolacji, dodalem welne by docieplic dach i trzymac sie zalozen OZC.

----------


## scouser88

*Tomaszs131* a jak obliczałeś OZC na swój dom? I najpierw na dach dawałeś piankę czy wełnę??

----------


## Tomaszs131

OZC obliczyl mi forumowy asolt. Radze Ci przeprowadzic taki audyt, w wielu sprawach ulatwi Ci podjecie wlasciwych decyzji.
Wpierw natrysnalem pianke a potem welna.

----------


## scouser88

Faktycznie dobrze by było mieć audyt, tylko nie wiem nadal jak go uzyskać, nowy jestem nie wiem kim, czym jest "forumowy asolt"  :smile:  
A co do pianka - wełna, czyli jest tak (najprościej ujmując) że 20 cm pianki = 20 cm wełny pod względem termoizolacyjności poddasza? Rozumiem że pianka jest lepsza pod względem szczelności, rozumiem też inne podstawowe różnice i dlatego wydaje mi się że pianki można dać mniejszą warstwę aby zastąpić wełnę przy tej samej grubości. Wychodzi jednak na to że się mylę bo wszyscy uważają że pianki, tak samo jak wełny należy dać 35 - 40 cm??

----------


## Tomaszs131

Skontaktuj sie z Panem Andrzejem, jego nick to asolt. On Ci wszystko wytlumaczy.

----------


## scouser88

A mogę jeszcze zapytać jak się skontaktować z panem Andrzejem? Naprawdę nowy jestem :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Sprawdz poczte- wiadomsci.

----------


## noc

Nieźli ci piankowcy. Zamiar natryśnięcia 18cm pianki, z niezakrytą więźbą to brak wiedzy i wyobraźni. Mostki termiczne oczywiste. Można się domyślać, że pianki też nie natrysną dokładnie, mając taką wiedzę o izolacjach.
Przy izolacji jaką zrobiłeś w domu to prosi się o co najmniej 35 cm w stropie. Po co izolować nieużywany strych. Tak samo ważna jest jakość (ciągłość) wykonania, każda niedoróbka będzie później widoczna w stratach. Dopilnuj fachowców bez względu na materiał.
Jeśli cena za izolację dachu nie gra roli, to możesz wziąć piankę. Jak liczysz gotówkę to przelicz ile to będzie kosztować na jednym i drugim materiale. Przy dokładnym wykonaniu, materiał izolacyjny nie będzie miał znaczenia.
Przemyśl jeszcze raz te grzejniki w sypialniach. Pomieszkasz trochę, to prawdopodobne jest, że będziesz żałował tej decyzji. Komfort podłogówki nie porównywalny z grzejnikami.
A jeszcze po co ten pellet? Przy tak izolowanym domu, paliwa stałe to pomyłka. Pasuje jak kwiatek do kożucha. W takim domu to tylko prąd, gaz lub olej. OZC powie Ci ile zużyjesz energii na CO i zdecydujesz o źródle ogrzewania. Do podłogówki możesz podpiąć różne źródła energii i bez większych problemów zmienić sposób zasilania. 
Jednak gołym okiem widać że pellet to pomyłka. Zanim o tym zdecydujesz, to poczytaj o paleniu pelletem w wątku ogrzewanie. Mając więcej wiedzy, zdecydujesz czy chcesz się tym bawić.

----------


## mxxxx

> Rozumiem że pianka jest lepsza pod względem szczelności


w tym temacie *Tomaszs131* udowodnił coś dokładnie odwrotnego, miało być super szczelnie a wyszło przeciętnie
domek z USA całkowicie opianowany n50=1
domek *Tomaszs131* częściowo opianowany n50=0,66
domki pasywne bez grama pianki n50=0,4

poniżej inny opianowany user i jego drastyczne zdjęcia
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6716383
oraz ciekawy cytat natryskiwacza pianek który również przyznał że:



> szczelność paroizolacji, której jakość,  techniczna i materiałowa, jest bardzo ważna (...) Jeżeli we wnętrzu jest  mnóstwo pary pary wodnej która nie jest usuwana przez wentylację to nie  ma znaczenia co jest ponad paroizolacją

----------


## Tomaszs131

> w tym temacie *Tomaszs131* udowodnił coś dokładnie odwrotnego, miało być super szczelnie a wyszło przeciętnie
> domek z USA całkowicie opianowany n50=1
> domek *Tomaszs131* częściowo opianowany n50=0,66
> domki pasywne bez grama pianki n50=0,4
> :


Nieszczelnosci byly zlokalizowane wokol okien, balkonow- dobrze o tym wiesz. Jesli mi nie wierzysz to poprosze Pana Grzegorza z FM- wykonawce testu szczelnosci o komentarz, moze wtedy przestaniesz sciemniac.
Czekam na sygnal.
Po za tym w swojej kilku letniej praktyce Panu Grzegorzowi nie udalo sie przetestowac domu szczelniejszego od mojego- wiec o jakiej przecietnosci mowa :big tongue:

----------


## stefan_ems

> na wszystkie twoje pytana najlepiej odpowie audyt OZC twojego konkretnego domku, bo zrobi to w tylu wariantach ile sobie tylko zażyczysz, będziesz miał czarno na białym ile zł/rocznie oszczędności na CO da zwiększenie lub zmniejszenie tego lub tamtego


Taaak, Tylko że oni nie zawsze mają czas, żeby analizować z inwestorem rozmaite możliwości. A mogą być ich setki. (No chyba, że to ja źle wybrałem).

----------


## mxxxx

źle wybrałeś audytora, płacisz i wymagasz, a jak nie ma dla ciebie czasu to zmieniasz audytora na takiego co ma czas

bo audyt się właśnie po to robi żeby mieć świadomość ile wyniesie rachunek za CO przy X styropianu i Y wełny a ile wyniesie przy 110%X i 120%Y oraz dobrać kocioł CO i rurki od podłogówki indywidualnie w każdym pomieszczeniu  żeby było optymalnie

inaczej to kasa wywalona w błoto i szkoda na taki audyt zachodu

----------


## scouser88

Faktycznie taki audyt to dobra sprawa ale pewnie kosztowna, a wydatków i tak multum. Proszę jeszcze o radę czy warto inwestować w pompę ciepła tylko do grzania ciepłej wody użytkowej. Palić będę pelletem, a w sezonie niegrzewczym(czyli przez większość roku) pompa ciepła przejmowała by rolę grzania C. W. U. Piec byłby przez większość roku po prostu wyłączony, a co się z tym wiąże odpada podkładania do pieca, czyszczenie kotła, komina. Dużo mniej kocioł będzie pracował czyli i jego dłuższa żywotność to zaleta. Zastanawia mnie tylko czy będzie to rozwiązanie energooszczędne, pompa ma ciągnąć prądu około 40-50 zł miesięcznie a jak jest z pelletem nie wiem. Różnica w inwestycji pomiędzy pompą ciepła cwu 300 l a bojlerem 220 l to 6400 zł (chyba że chce się mieć funkcję klimy na dwa pomieszczenia w domu to różnica wzrasta do 8800 zł).
Proszę o porady, może ktoś już podgrzewa wodę pelletem, ile go idzie? Jakie są koszta poza sezonem grzewczym. A może ktoś ma PC do CWU i powie jak się sprawuje

----------


## plusfoto

> Faktycznie taki audyt to dobra sprawa ale pewnie kosztowna, a wydatków i tak multum.zł).


Zależy do czego porównasz. Jak do 1 kg cukru to dużo bo z 200kg, a jak do oszczędności na  kosztach ogrzewania to zwrócić się może w niecały miesiąc.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Audyt OZC to wydatek rzedu 300zl.

----------


## scouser88

A co powiecie na położenie na piankę poliuretanową folii termoizolacyjnej? Takiej jak Onduterm

----------


## מרכבה

> A co powiecie na położenie na piankę poliuretanową folii termoizolacyjnej? Takiej jak Onduterm


umarły powstanie po kadzidle ? te folie to ściema dla maliuczkich.

----------


## scouser88

Ale jakby ją dodać do pianki to byłoby cieplej, chyba. A te odbijanie promieniowania cieplnego nie dodałoby jakości termoizolacji poddaszu?

----------


## mxxxx

> Faktycznie taki audyt to dobra sprawa ale pewnie kosztowna


jeżeli nie zależy ci na indywiduwalnym doborze kaloryferów do każdego pomieszczenia to można użyć darmowego arkusza kalkulacyjnego  *kbab  
*


> Czekam na sygnal


no i gdzie ten komentarz ?? 3 dni minęły i nadal tylko ściemniać potrafisz ??

----------


## xmsg

> w tym temacie *Tomaszs131* udowodnił coś dokładnie odwrotnego, miało być super szczelnie a wyszło przeciętnie
> domek z USA całkowicie opianowany n50=1
> domek *Tomaszs131* częściowo opianowany n50=0,66
> domki pasywne bez grama pianki n50=0,4


Zanim Pan rekordzista zacznie porównywać n50, proszę sprawdzić i dopisać typ testu; A czy B.

Dodatkowo proszę porównać n50 danego budynku z lokalnie obowiązującą normą.

Kanada: 1,5
UK: 3,4
Dania: 6,1
USA (Oregon): szczelne 3,5-5, dobre: 5-7

Jeśli więc wynik domku z USA wyszedł 1, to znaczy że jest dla nich wystarczająco szczelny i nie wymaga poprawek (bo to się nie opłaca).

PS. Mała tabeleczka:


Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## Tomaszs131

Bylem przekonany, ze jest tylko jeden typ testu szczelnosci. To sa dwa 
typoszeregi A i B? Moze Pan przyblizyc na czym one polegaja i ewentualne roznice?

----------


## מרכבה

jeśli chodzi o szczelność na każde 0,6 wymiany powietrza przypada 10 W/K  dla domu o kubaturze koło 500m3 .. 
czy to dużo ? przy 4,2 daje to 70 W/K ..lewych strat ...

----------


## xmsg

Cytat z PN 13829:

W normie tej opisano dwie metody badań stosowanych w zależności od ich celu. Obie metody wymagają różnego przygotowania budynku.

*Metoda A (badanie użytkowanego budynku):*
Zaleca się, aby stan obudowy budynku odpowiadał jej stanowi podczas okresu, w którym są eksploatowane instalacje ogrzewania i klimatyzacji.

*Metoda B (badanie obudowy budynku):*
Wszystkie celowo wykonane otwory w obudowie budynku powinny być zamknięte lub zaślepione zgodnie z wymaganiami ...

Koniec cytatu.

Jeśli przy n50 nie poda się metody badania, porównanie jest bez sensu.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## zeusrulez

Bedac na Twoim miejscu wybralbym to co Adam proponuje, uwazam, ze to co pisze ma sens !
Jest oczywiscie malo popularne (jak wiele rzeczy Adama) bo jak on to mowi, nie mozna tego latwo sprzedac. 
Prosze link do jego wypowiedzi.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6714270

Co do podlogowki bo mam nadzieje, ze jeszcze jej nie zrobiles poszukaj jego wpisow. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Bedac na Twoim miejscu wybralbym to co Adam proponuje, uwazam, ze to co pisze ma sens !
> Jest oczywiscie malo popularne (jak wiele rzeczy Adama) bo jak on to mowi, nie mozna tego latwo sprzedac. 
> Prosze link do jego wypowiedzi.
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6714270
> 
> Co do podlogowki bo mam nadzieje, ze jeszcze jej nie zrobiles poszukaj jego wpisow. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Do kogo ten post jest adresowany i czy moglbym prosic o rozwiniecie choc w malym stopniu Twojego negatywnego podejscia do podlogowki?

----------


## zeusrulez

Do zalozyciela watku. I nie mam absolutnie nic do podlogowki. Pisalem to aby autorowi watku uswiadomic, ze nasi fachowcy i podlogowke moga spieprzyc. A On opisuje jak ja zrobisz poprawnie.

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## scouser88

Trochę odbiegliśmy od tematu, a pytanie które zaczęło wątek nadal mnie nurtuje. Reasumując, rozumiem że od wewnątrz dajemy paroizolacje koniecznie, po całości - z tym nie ma problemu. Ale co konkretnie z folią paroprzepuszczalną i przerwą dylatacyjną? Pisaliście że jeśli deskowanie jest suche (a jest) to nie trzeba robić przerwy. A nie trzeba "wietrzyć" tych desek? Nie muszą ciągle oddychać? Od dołu pod pianką będzie przecież folia paroizolacyjna, a od góry papa (i osobiście wydaje mi się że właśnie papa komplikuje całą sytuację bo zewnątrz też nie będzie dopływu powietrza do desek, tak? Dodatkowo styropian mam pociągnięty szczelnie do deskowania, podbitkę robiłem co trzeci panel wentylacyjną ale chyba nie ma to sensu skoro styropian przylega do desek tak? Trzeba było zostawiać przerwę od desek? Papa na kalenicy jest rozcięta, na dachu jest 6 dachówek wentylacyjnych (po 3 z każdej strony, dach dwuspadowy). Zaczynam się zastanawiać w ogóle cz dach mam dobrze wentylowany... Czym się różni pianka od wełny że przy wełnie przerwa dylatacyjna jest koniecznością a przy piance już podobno nie? Czy prawdą jest że przy zastosowani folii paroprzepuszczalnej przy ewentualnym przeciekaniu dachu woda po folii ściekać będzie do murłaty i nie będę tego nigdy widział a gdy folii tej nie będzie to będę widział przecieki na płycie KG i dzięki temu szybko będę w stanie to naprawić? Decyduję się jednak na ocieplenie dachu po całości, do kalenicy tak aby cała koperta budynku była ocieplona i zaizolowana, czy dodatkowy natrysk na suficie 10 cm pianki ma sens? Taki bufor aby utrudnić ucieczkę ciepła na strych, może na to dodatkowo folię odbijającą promienie cieplne, nie iluś tam warstwową super ciepłą, ale odbijającą promienie, nie są drogie. Co o tym myślicie?
Czy ktoś jest w stanie odpowiedzieć na pytanie która pianka jest lepsza Icynene czy Demilec?
Wszyscy są zgodni że godziwa warstwa pianki  to minimum 30 - 35 cm?
Bardzo proszę o odpowiedzi bo muszę już bardzo  niedługo podjąć ostateczne decyzje dotyczące pianki.

----------


## mxxxx

> Jeśli więc wynik domku z USA wyszedł 1, to znaczy że  jest dla nich wystarczająco szczelny i nie wymaga poprawek (bo to się  nie opłaca)


genialny komentarz

w tłumaczeniu dla inwestorów humanistów,  pianka nie jest magiczna i sama nie potrafi magicznie zapewnić hiper  szczelności, jak ktoś się chce bawić w domek super szczelny o pasywnych  rachunkach za CO to trzeba się przeprosić z folią i taśmą klejącą

----------


## zeusrulez

Nauka poszla w las . . . 
Zycze trafnych wyborow.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## stefan_ems

> Trochę odbiegliśmy od tematu, a pytanie które zaczęło wątek nadal mnie nurtuje. Reasumując, rozumiem że od wewnątrz dajemy paroizolacje koniecznie, po całości - z tym nie ma problemu.


To może ja spróbuję, bo jestem jakieś dwa kroki przed Tobą i ostatnio również "wałkowałem" temat. Od razu pisze, ze nie jestem z branży i mogę się mylić.
- Paroizolacja po całości - TAK. 
- Pamiętaj tylko, ze nigdy nie zrobisz paroizolacji w 100% szczelnej. W zwiazku z tym ... (będzie opisane pod drugim cytatem  :smile: )
- Folia folii nie równa, ale na rynku jest dużo "marketingowego szajsu", za który, wg mnie, już nie warto dopłacać.
- Spytaj swojego wykonawcy o taśmy, o miejsca szczególnej uwagi przy wykonywaniu paroizolacji, o klejenie do ścian, o materiał ... itd., a będziesz wiedzieć, czy to ten, czy jednak należy szukać dalej.  :yes: 




> Ale co konkretnie z folią paroprzepuszczalną i przerwą dylatacyjną? Pisaliście że jeśli deskowanie jest suche (a jest) to nie trzeba robić przerwy. A nie trzeba "wietrzyć" tych desek? Nie muszą ciągle oddychać? Od dołu pod pianką będzie przecież folia paroizolacyjna, a od góry papa


Nie odważyłbym się NIE ROBIĆ tej przerwy pod deskami. Dzisiejsza "suchość" tych desek nie ma nic do rzeczy. Tam ZAWSZE będzie się skraplać woda (punkt rosy kilka cm pod deskami). Tej wody będzie bardzo mało (paroizolacja) ale BĘDZIE.




> (i osobiście wydaje mi się że właśnie papa komplikuje całą sytuację bo zewnątrz też nie będzie dopływu powietrza do desek, tak?


Tez tak mi się wydaje. Na deskach mam membranę a i tak spotkałem się na FM z silnym NIE dla nierobienia przerwy wentylacyjnej.




> Dodatkowo styropian mam pociągnięty szczelnie do deskowania, podbitkę robiłem co trzeci panel wentylacyjną ale chyba nie ma to sensu skoro styropian przylega do desek tak? Trzeba było zostawiać przerwę od desek? Papa na kalenicy jest rozcięta, na dachu jest 6 dachówek wentylacyjnych (po 3 z każdej strony, dach dwuspadowy). Zaczynam się zastanawiać w ogóle cz dach mam dobrze wentylowany...


Wentylacja ta nad papą to jedno a pod deskami to drugie. Obie są konieczne i spełniają różne zadania. 
Nie potrafię z opisu wypowiedzieć się o poprawności wykonania wentylacji nad deskami. Jeśli na długości dachu  jest wlot powietrza od dołu, to powinno być OK.




> Czym się różni pianka od wełny że przy wełnie przerwa dylatacyjna jest koniecznością a przy piance już podobno nie?


Dobre pytanie! Wg mnie "piankowcy" łudzą się, że maja lepsza paroizolacje od wewnątrz niż "watowcy", i że nie musza  :big grin: 




> Czy prawdą jest że przy zastosowani folii paroprzepuszczalnej przy ewentualnym przeciekaniu dachu woda po folii ściekać będzie do murłaty i nie będę tego nigdy widział a gdy folii tej nie będzie to będę widział przecieki na płycie KG i dzięki temu szybko będę w stanie to naprawić?


Może i prawda. Ale co to zmienia? Czy to argument, żeby paroizolacji nie robić?




> Decyduję się jednak na ocieplenie dachu po całości, do kalenicy tak aby cała koperta budynku była ocieplona i zaizolowana, czy dodatkowy natrysk na suficie 10 cm pianki ma sens? Taki bufor aby utrudnić ucieczkę ciepła na strych, może na to dodatkowo folię odbijającą promienie cieplne, nie iluś tam warstwową super ciepłą, ale odbijającą promienie, nie są drogie. Co o tym myślicie?
> Czy ktoś jest w stanie odpowiedzieć na pytanie która pianka jest lepsza Icynene czy Demilec?
> Wszyscy są zgodni że godziwa warstwa pianki  to minimum 30 - 35 cm?
> Bardzo proszę o odpowiedzi bo muszę już bardzo  niedługo podjąć ostateczne decyzje dotyczące pianki.


Obliczenia OZC i analiza przegród - wnioski i odpowiedzi nasuwają się same. 
Można łatwo i przyjemnie pobawić się w excelu, ale nie są ona tak dokładne (np krokwie i straty ciepla przez nie). Podaje moje obliczenia poniżej.
Dodam tylko, ze baaardzo długo myślałem o piance, żeby w końcu zdecydować się na wełnę skalną.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## scouser88

*stefan_ems* A możesz podrzucić jakiś namiar na taki formularz do obliczeń OZC w excelu?

----------


## stefan_ems

> *stefan_ems* A możesz podrzucić jakiś namiar na taki formularz do obliczeń OZC w excelu?


Oczywiście, mogę dać swój, innych nie mam. Choć nazywanie tego obliczeniami OZC to przesada.
Wynik trzeba skorygować właściwie tylko z trzech powodów:
- końcowe wartości pogarszają znajdujące się w przegrodzie krokwie (nieznacznie, ktoś mi mówił ile % ale już zapomniałem)
- końcowe wartości pogarsza niechlujność wykonawców (tu to może być bardzo dużo  :yes:  ale akurat tego Ci żaden program nie policzy  :big grin: )
- końcowe wartości polepszają pozostałe elementy przegrody (też nieznacznie).
Podaj maila na priv.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## scouser88

A czy ktoś jeszcze mógłby odpowiedzieć na moje pytania??

----------


## mat3006

> A czy ktoś jeszcze mógłby odpowiedzieć na moje pytania??


Witam,
Odpowiedź co do grubości pianki:

25cm wyczerpuje zagadnienie. Powyżej NIE MA SENSU. Warunek: izolacja szczelna, eliminująca wszelkie "przecieki" ciepła oraz niepodatna na przenoszenie ciepła przez ruch powietrza wewnątrz warstwy izolacji.
Co do szczeliny wentylacyjnej:
Funkcjonuje w standardzie związanym z watą. W niej zachodzi zjawisko które "produkuje" przyrastające zawilgocenie waty a co za tym idzie przylegającego drewna. Stąd m.in. konieczność wprowadzania, teoretycznie, suszącego strumienia wentylacyjnego. Jeżeli zastosujesz aktywną paroizolację oraz zostanie zrobiona prawidłowo, z zachowaniem wszelkich zasad (taśma systemowa, klejenie łączeń i uszczelnienie wszelkich nieciągłości i przebić, klejenie do ściany pod profilem UD masą uszczelniająco-klejącą) to nie ma potrzeby wykonywania wentylacji między pianką a deskowaniem. Przy okazji przypominam, że minimalne zawilgocenia waty powodują gigantyczne pogorszenie jej izolacyjności.
Co do wyboru pianki:
Ze względu na osobiste zaangażowanie nie podam. Kilkakrotnie pisałem, że aktualnie podstawą wyboru powinny być nowe wyniki badań. Nie wszyscy (a raczej niewielu) producenci dopełnili tego obowiązku. W kontekście zwłaszcza Twojego zapytania ważny jest parametr tzw. sorpcji wody oraz oporu dyfuzyjnego dla pary wodnej (współczynnik mi). Najlepiej żeby sorpcja oraz współczynnik mi były jak najniższe. Pierwszy daje nam pewność, że pianka niechętnie będzie wchłaniała zawilgocenia lub przecieki a drugi, że w razie czego szybko się ich pozbędzie oraz drewno będzie miało komfortowe warunki. Wedle mojej wiedzy Dem nie ma aktualnej i obowiązującej ETA ani deklaracji właściwości użytkowych.
BTW:
Widzę, że ND dalej nie może pojąć, że pianka OK która dzięki właściwościom materiału oraz technologii wykonania daje izolację która zarazem doskonale spełnia funkcję bariery powietrznej. Pomimo tego, ze bardzo rzeczowo i konkretnie mu wytłumaczył profesjonalista od badań szczelności budynków. Odrwij się no, popław, na chwilę od monitora i popatrz co się dzieje dookoła. Wysoce prawdopodobne jest, że za kilka lat znacznie istotniejsze dla bilansu stanie się, nie ogrzewanie w zimie tylko schładzanie w lecie. Izolacje *akumulujące*, a taką jest wata skalna w każdej postaci, będą *przekleństwem* dla inwestorów. Nie bez powodu zapytałem w innym wątku dlaczego nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie stosuje waty w chłodnictwie, gdzie mamy do czynienia z odwróconym modelem fizycznym a w dodatku , w lecie powietrze ma znacznie wyższą wilgotność bezwzględną. Jakoś nie jestem zdziwiony, że nie dostałem odpowiedzi.

----------


## mxxxx

poniżej kilka zdjęć na temat co się dzieje dookoła
http://www.interameryka.com/2014/01/atak-zimy-w-usa/

http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114871,15227463,_Jesli_masz_mniej_niz_40_lat__ni  gdy_nie_widziales.html

http://3obieg.pl/w-tym-roku-zima-nie-przyjdzie


czyli dla myślących trochę wolniej, dopóki w USA wielki mróz to w Europie ciepło, i wice wersa, jak się odwróci to u nas będzie -30 a u nich +6 i wtedy wpadną cytaty mat żeby ignorować izolację



> Wysoce prawdopodobne jest, że za kilka lat  znacznie istotniejsze dla bilansu stanie się, nie ogrzewanie w zimie  tylko schłodzanie w lecie

----------


## scouser88

*mat3006* dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. Powiedz mi jeszcze, gdyby ta szczelina wentylacyjna nie dawała mi nadal spać i dla świętego spokoju chciałbym ją zrobić - czy jest ona szkodliwa dla termoizolacyjności budynku, jego izolacji? Bądź szkodliwa dla samej pianki? Bo na przykład pianka trzyma się samej folii, a nie całej więźby dachu? Czy robiąc tą przerwę dylatacyjną muszę powiercić otwory w styropianie od wewnątrz aby zasysało powietrze przez podbitkę wentylacyjna? Piszesz że paroizolacje trzeba zrobić bardzo dokładnie, będę to robił sam i pierwszy raz więc może dla pewności dać jednak przerwę dylatacyjną? I nawiązując jeszcze do mego pytania - czy prawdą jest że przy zastosowani folii paroprzepuszczalnej przy ewentualnym przeciekaniu dachu woda po folii ściekać będzie do murłaty i nie będę tego nigdy widział a gdy folii tej nie będzie to będę widział przecieki na płycie KG i dzięki temu szybko będę w stanie to naprawić? W domu będę miał rekuperację, czy to nie załatwia dodatkowo sprawy przenikania wilgoci do desek?? W sensie czy dobra, sprawna wentylacja nie przemawia za faktem iż przerwa dylatacyjna jest niepotrzebna?? 
Rozumiem że zajmujesz się natryskiem pianki, czy zgadzasz się z poprzednimi wypowiedziami że lepiej jest ocieplać do sufitu na piętrze a nie do kalenicy? Bo myślałem żeby na całym dachu do kalenicy dać 20 cm a na sufit od dołu dodatkowo 10 cm, a na to na skosy i sufit od dołu (oddzielenie części mieszkalnej) folię paroizolacyjną odbijającą promienie cieplne (bodajże aluminiowa). Czy to dobre rozwiązanie?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## zeusrulez

Sluchaj. Jesli Ci nie daje spokoju przerwa do wentylacji izolacji to szybko zwiezle i na temat. Ty bedziesz mial swiety spokoj i dekarz tez bylby zadowolony bo wiezba nie zgnije.
Za szczelnosc dachu odpowiada krycie wstepne, masz pape, jesli dobrze pamietam. Wiec jesli robil to dobry dekarz masz pierwszy problem z glowy. 
Robisz przerwe 3 cm - miedzy krokwiami sznurek. Wowczas wkladasz welne prasowana np. 5cm i Twoja upragniona pianke. 
Pomysl z welna prasowana nie jest moj, to pomysl r*afal2011*
Aby zapewnic prawidlowa wentylacje pod polacia musisz miec wlot (styropian z elewacji nie dochodzi do deskowania) i wylot powietrza (otwarta kalenica lub kratki wentylacyjne w szczytach)
Ocieplaj tylko skos i sufit i nie ciagnij izolacji do kalenicy !

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

Co do linii izolacji:
Oba przebiegi izolacjii są możliwe. Każda wersja ma plusy dodatnie i ujemne. Po pierwsze: jaki jest system rozprowadzenia wentylacji? Jeżeli górny to izolacja do kalenicy jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Ruraż i ewentualna centralka MUSZĄ być po stronie "ciepłej". W takiej sytuacji sugerowałbym rozwiązanie kompromisowe: skosy do przecięcia ze stropikiem jętkowym-22-25cm, powyżej, do kalenicy: 20, stropik: 10-12cm. Zapomina się często, że nawet rzadko używane schody strychowe, ściany szczytowe i trzony kominowe w przypadku poprowadzenia izolacji wyłącznie w poziomie stropiku stanowią mostki i jako takie wymagają doizolowania (ściany i trzony, zależnie od zastosowanego materiału, na wysokość 80-120cm) np. styropianem a otwór schodów, dodatkową klapą termiczną od góry. O ile trzony wymagają izolacji dodatkowej praktycznie zawsze to prawidłowo rozwiązane połączenie z termoizolacją ścian szczytowych zamyka ten problem. Warto czasem przeliczyć czy oszczędność metrażu aplikowanej pianki nie zostanie "zjedzona" przez dodatkowe prace wynikające z takiego przebiegu izolacji. Różne są wielkości kubatury stryszku. Jeżeli jest stosunkowa mała to nie ma większego sensu odcinanie go. 
Co do szczeliny wentylacyjnej:
Jeżeli ma spełniać swoją funkcję to musi mieć zapewniony przepływ powietrza. Stąd na pewno trzeba zapewnić wloty i wyloty. Oczywiście zabezpieczone przed "tymi co ich nie ma". Dziurawienie styropianu jest "średnio skuteczne". Należałoby wyciąć stosownej szerokości pasek styropianu a membranę poprowadzić aż do rynny
Dla pianki każde rozwiązanie jest akceptowalne poza wystawieniem na UV i rozpuszczalniki na bazie benzenu i acetonu. Sugerowane powyżej rozwiązanie (wata prasowana) jest ryzykowne. Przyczepność pianki do prasowanej, zazwyczaj hydrofobizowanej waty, jest słaba a dodatkowo pianka miałaby "dźwigać" dosyć ciężką wersję waty skalnej? Aplikacja na membranę stanowi, wg. moich statystyk ok 95% realizacji. Obecność szczeliny wentylacyjnej nie ma znaczenia dla skuteczności izolacji o ile będzie wykonana starannie i szczelnie.
Zastosowanie wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem ma zdecydowanie korzystny wpływ na zmniejszenie  poziomu pary wodnej w wnętrzu. Sugeruję zastosowanie paroizolacji AKTYWNEJ która w odróżnieniu od metalizowanych umożliwia łagodną migrację powrotną (od strony izolacji) pary wodnej. Kuszący jest uzyskiwany przyrost ok 10% z tytułu refleksyjności folii metalizowanych ale w Twoim przypadku stanowczo ważniejsza jest funkcja dwukierunkowa paroizolacji AKTIV.

----------


## מרכבה

> przenoszenie ciepła przez ruch powietrza wewnątrz warstwy izolacji.


 było o tym już.. nie raz w wełnie okazało się coś zupełnie innego 
chyba trzeba by było mieszkać tam gdzie jest ciągle -50 .. aby izolacyjność wełny spadła. A dzieje się zupełnie coś innego, przewodność cieplna wełny w raz ze spadkiem temp też spada.


 ciężko takie coś komentować .. czysta hipoteza ten wykres...

przy 100m2 i izolacji 1cm .. po 50cm ..

----------


## zeusrulez

> Przyczepność pianki do prasowanej, zazwyczaj hydrofobizowanej waty, jest słaba a dodatkowo pianka miałaby "dźwigać" dosyć ciężką wersję waty skalnej? Aplikacja na membranę stanowi, wg. moich statystyk ok 95% realizacji. Obecność szczeliny wentylacyjnej nie ma znaczenia dla skuteczności izolacji o ile będzie wykonana starannie i szczelnie.


Skoro przyczepnosc pianki jest taka slaba do welny w takim razie sznuruje welne aby nie zjechala (dla zobrazowania: przerwa wentylacyjna, sznur, welna, sznur i np membrana) sprawa zalatwiona. Wentylacja dachu na 100% i przyczepnosc piany do membrany równiez. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Z tymi wykresami o piankach to ubaw po pachy... Nie wiadomo śmiać się czy płakać .

----------


## מרכבה

A może odwrócenie wykresu ? może trzeba mieć inny punkt odniesienia do procentów.
jeśli przyjmiemy że 100% to jest 1m izolacji w tedy obraz zmienia się.
 też mi wychodzi wykres .. 
ale zmiana punktu odniesienia wiele mówi.
Zapotrzebowanie na moc .. 100m2 potrzebuje przy 0 st 71 wat na podtrzymanie temp +20 st .. 
to samo dla 1mm potrzeba blisko 10 kW

zobaczcie sobie pierwszą część zestawienia .. przegrody w przy 1mm można zaklinać 
jaki materiał dać .. różnicy nie ma .. 

Postawienie sprawy iż 10cm wystarczy np też nie rozwiązuje problemu, jeszcze żeby te 10cm izolacji występowało na 100% powierzchni .. 
W tedy można mówić o pełnej izolacji .. jak dom bez ogrzewania sobie poradzi .. aktywnego 
że acha to urządzenie musi być inaczej będzie bry...

może to kwestia spojrzenia na liczby ?

----------


## stefan_ems

> ... Izolacje *akumulujące*, a taką jest wata skalna w każdej postaci, będą *przekleństwem* dla inwestorów.....


Czy mógłby mi ktoś proszę opisać skalę tego przekleństwa? Nie ukrywam, że kolega mat3006 mnie nieco zaniepokoił.

----------


## מרכבה

> zastosowanie paroizolacji AKTYWNEJ która w odróżnieniu od metalizowanych umożliwia łagodną migrację powrotną (od strony izolacji) pary wodnej. Kuszący jest uzyskiwany przyrost ok 10% z tytułu refleksyjności folii metalizowanych ale w Twoim przypadku stanowczo ważniejsza jest funkcja dwukierunkowa paroizolacji AKTIV.


 w okresie zimowy, ważne jest aby w stronę zimną jak najmniej pary wodnej się przedostawało.
I nie wynika to z ruchu powietrza, tylko z samej specyfiki gazu jakim jest para wodna.. które działa pod ciśnieniem 
przeciętnie 13-20 hPa .. gdzie na zewnątrz jest 1-5 hPa .. stąd ten ruch jest napędzany właśnie przez różnicę ciśnień.




> Izolacje akumulujące, a taką jest wata skalna w każdej postaci, będą przekleństwem dla inwestorów.


 zależy co akumulują .

jeśli chodzi o nagłe zmiany temp .. to lekkie izolację padają .. przez znacznie gorszą dyfuzję termiczną, w stanie ustalonym liczy się lambda.
w nie ustalonym masa i ciepło właściwe..

----------


## stefan_ems

> ...
>  zależy co akumulują .
> jeśli chodzi o nagłe zmiany temp .. to lekkie izolację padają .. przez znacznie gorszą dyfuzję termiczną, w stanie ustalonym liczy się lambda.
> w nie ustalonym masa i ciepło właściwe..


Ale co to oznacza? Będę miał gorąco w lecie pomimo grubej warstwy (33cm) izolacji?

----------


## mat3006

> w okresie zimowy, ważne jest aby w stronę zimną jak najmniej pary wodnej się przedostawało.
> I nie wynika to z ruchu powietrza, tylko z samej specyfiki gazu jakim jest para wodna.. które działa pod ciśnieniem 
> przeciętnie 13-20 hPa .. gdzie na zewnątrz jest 1-5 hPa .. stąd ten ruch jest napędzany właśnie przez różnicę ciśnień.
> 
>  zależy co akumulują .
> 
> jeśli chodzi o nagłe zmiany temp .. to lekkie izolację padają .. przez znacznie gorszą dyfuzję termiczną, w stanie ustalonym liczy się lambda.
> w nie ustalonym masa i ciepło właściwe..


Co akumulują? Ciepło oraz znaczny ładunek wilgotnego powietrza. Zależnie od ekspozycji i rodzaju pokrycia, w upalne dni temperatura powietrza pod pokryciem bez problemu może osiągnąć +50-70C. Klimatyzowane poddasze, zależnie od upodobań ok. 20-25C. Co się stanie, Merkawa, kiedy powietrze o temperaturze nawet niższej, rzędu 40C o wilgotności wzgl. np. 90% dotrze do przegrody o temp.np. 20C, pokrytej od góry paroizolacją, oraz profili stalowych o takiej teperaturze? 
Co do wykresu to został opracowany przez Departament Energii rządu Kanady. Dlaczego, Merkawa, odebrałeś to jako "jazdę" w kierunku wełny? Nie napisałem, że chodzi o nią  :smile:  Chodzi o wszystkie których rzeczywisty opór dla migracji powietrza jest na podobnym dla waty poziomie. Oprócz niej praktycznie wszystkie granulaty. Celuloza, o podwyższonej gęstości w mniejszym stopniu ze względu na znacząco większy opór. 
No to napisz wreszcie, Merkawa, dlaczego w chłodnictwie nie stosuje się już waty...

----------


## מרכבה

Chłodniej, ponieważ niczym zareaguje na zmianę temp ...to potrwa to dłużej z racji większej masy samej izolacji.
Właśnie w stanie nie ustalonym im izolacja masywniejsza tym lepiej .. 
optimum dla wełny to 90 kg/m3, dla EPS'u 40 kg/m3  jeśli chodzi o osiąganą lambdę.
..




> No to napisz wreszcie, Merkawa, dlaczego w chłodnictwie nie stosuje się już waty...


 z prostej przyczyny, jeśli mam dać 30cm izolacji, która tak czy siak będzie obłożona 
materiałem o nieskończonej dyfuzji.. to zastosowanie piany daje to czego chcemy.
przy 0,5 tej grubości co przy EPS"sie czy wełnie klasy market.




> Kanady. Dlaczego, Merkawa, odebrałeś to jako "jazdę" w kierunku wełny?


 nie wełny, tylko w kierunki izolacji jako takiej .. mój wykres który zrobiłem też w sumie na % w odniesieniu do najgorszego wyszedł by podobnie.

Zmiana punktu odniesienia robi kolosalną różnicę,  zwłaszcza kiedy ma się brak ogrzewania np
Rozumie problem odwrotnego kierunku dyfuzji.

----------


## mat3006

> Ale co to oznacza? Będę miał gorąco w lecie pomimo grubej warstwy (33cm) izolacji?


Odczucie gorąca jak i chłodu jest subiektywne  :smile:  Zależy co kto lubi lub nie lubi. To co niektórzy uważają za zaletę waty skalnej w zimie, czyli jej bezwładność termiczną wynikającą z właściwości materiału pochodzenia, w lecie już raczej nie jest zaletą. Jeżeli temperatura na poddaszu jest akceptowalna to bardzo dobrze. Poważnie jednak należy się zastanowić przed ewentualnym zastosowaniem klimy. Możliwe jest sprowadzenie sobie kłopotu. Kłopotu który nazywa się zawilgocenie i deklasuje izolację z waty również na zimę.
Wiadomo, że nie tylko izolacja ma wpływ na ukrop na poddaszu. Przesada z niezabezpieczonymi oknami dachowymi może dać radę najlepszej termoizolacji.

----------


## mat3006

> Chłodniej, ponieważ niczym zareaguje na zmianę temp ...to potrwa to dłużej z racji większej masy samej izolacji.
> Właśnie w stanie nie ustalonym im izolacja masywniejsza tym lepiej .. 
> optimum dla wełny to 90 kg/m3, dla EPS'u 40 kg/m3  jeśli chodzi o osiąganą lambdę.
> ..


To lepiej żeby w letnie upały było więcej czy mniej baz.altu w wacie?
Gdzie wypadnie punkt rosy dla układu zewn+50/+20-25C wewn.(gradient 30C) przy wilgotności względnej np. 90%? Tylko już, niestety, paroizolacja nie z tej strony co trzeba  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Więcej włókien ogólnie większa gęstość, tym trudniej zmienia temp od chwilowych skoków temperaturowych ..




 tu pokazane jest wysychanie muru ...




> Poważnie jednak należy się zastanowić przed ewentualnym zastosowaniem klimy. Możliwe jest sprowadzenie sobie kłopotu.


 bo jak wiesz co się ciężko nagrzewa to i też tak samo się ciężko chłodzi ... wykresy porównania itp ..
wybranie optimum ?

----------


## mat3006

> Czy mógłby mi ktoś proszę opisać skalę tego przekleństwa? Nie ukrywam, że kolega mat3006 mnie nieco zaniepokoił.


No to przepraszam, nie chciałem osiągnąć aż takiego efektu  :smile:  Może za dużo dramaturgii? Faktem jest, że ciężko mi spotkać kogoś kto naprawdę jest zadowolony w lecie z izolacji wełną dachu. Dyskusja toczy się wyłącznie wokół zimy i ogrzewania a zupełnie pomijany jest aspekt lata. Prognozują nam wzrost temperatur więc to zagadnienie zacznie być coraz istotniejsze dla komfortu mieszkania. Długotrwałe i silne upały skłonia coraz większą rzeszę ludzi do instalowania systemów klimatyzujących bez świadomości potencjalnych skutków dla termoizolacji dachu.

----------


## stefan_ems

> No to przepraszam, nie chciałem osiągnąć aż takiego efektu  Może za dużo dramaturgii? Faktem jest, że ciężko mi spotkać kogoś kto naprawdę jest zadowolony w lecie z izolacji wełną dachu. Dyskusja toczy się wyłącznie wokół zimy i ogrzewania a zupełnie pomijany jest aspekt lata. Prognozują nam wzrost temperatur więc to zagadnienie zacznie być coraz istotniejsze dla komfortu mieszkania. Długotrwałe i silne upały skłonia coraz większą rzeszę ludzi do instalowania systemów klimatyzujących bez świadomości potencjalnych skutków dla termoizolacji dachu.


Nic nie szkodzi  :smile: 
Troszkę poczytałem i nie neguję tego, co napisałeś. Akumulacyjność może być zaletą, np. w okresach przejściowych  :big tongue: . 
Pod klimatyzację mam przygotowaną instalację i skorzystam, jak będzie taka potrzeba.
Nikt nie da mi gwarancji, że przy piance takiej potrzeby nie będzie.
Więc nie będę zmieniał decyzji.
albo inaczej:
Argumenty na NIE dla wełny skalnej nie przekonały mnie, żeby dopłacać do pianki (a mało to nie jest).
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mat3006

> z prostej przyczyny, jeśli mam dać 30cm izolacji, która tak czy siak będzie obłożona 
> materiałem o nieskończonej dyfuzji.. to zastosowanie piany daje to czego chcemy.
> przy 0,5 tej grubości co przy EPS"sie czy wełnie klasy market.


To inwestorzy i projektanci chłodni nie liczą kosztów? Skoro wata tak dobra i tania to czemu jej nie chcą? Nawet 30cm albo i więcej? Liczą i to wyjątkowo skrupulatnie. Może jednak przyczyna jest gdzie indziej? Dawno, dawno temu , a będzie ze 30 lat temu, pewien znaczący importer cytrusów w Rzeszowie zlecił izolację termiczną, od spodu, stropu chłodni bananów. Liczył koszty i wymusił na projektancie zastosowanie waty skalnej. Została wykonana w kwietniu a  już w sierpniu trzeba było rozcinać folię bo "balony" wodne groziły nagłym zerwaniem. W pażdzierniku "izolacja" została zlikwidowana i po wysuszeniu stropu, zastąpiona płytami styropianowymi... No to bądź miły, Merkawa i zdiagnozuj zagadnienie. Uprzedzę ewentualne pomysły. Źródłem nie były zdecydowanie nieszczelności pokrycia.

----------


## stefan_ems

> To inwestorzy i projektanci chłodni nie liczą kosztów? Skoro wata tak dobra i tania to czemu jej nie chcą? Nawet 30cm albo i więcej? Liczą i to wyjątkowo skrupulatnie. Może jednak przyczyna jest gdzie indziej? Dawno, dawno temu , a będzie ze 30 lat temu, pewien znaczący importer cytrusów w Rzeszowie zlecił izolację termiczną, od spodu, stropu chłodni bananów. Liczył koszty i wymusił na projektancie zastosowanie waty skalnej. Została wykonana w kwietniu a  już w sierpniu trzeba było rozcinać folię bo "balony" wodne groziły nagłym zerwaniem. W pażdzierniku "izolacja" została zlikwidowana i po wysuszeniu stropu, zastąpiona płytami styropianowymi... No to bądź miły, Merkawa i zdiagnozuj zagadnienie. Uprzedzę ewentualne pomysły. Źródłem nie były zdecydowanie nieszczelności pokrycia.


Musiało być paronieszczelne "od góry", do tego punkt rosy i masz wody w bród.
Czy taki punkt rosy wystąpi latem we wełnie skalnej, stanowiącej ocieplenie poddasza, kiedy na zewnątrz 35C a w środku jakieś 22C?
Nie wiem, poważnie się pytam.

----------


## mxxxx

> Musiało być paronieszczelne "od góry", do tego punkt rosy i masz wody w bród


 http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6716383
dociekliwym polecam sprawdzić osobiście co znajduje się za tym zalanym karton-gipsem

PS i zapytaj się jeszcze mata jak w praktyce na liczbach wymiernych w Polskich realiach wychodzą te jego wykresy o bezcelowości zwiększania grubości izolacji, bo mówiąc brutalnie te jego kółeczka to ~400zł/miesiąc na CO

----------


## stefan_ems

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6716383
> dociekliwym polecam sprawdzić osobiście co znajduje się za tym zalanym karton-gipsem


Ale co ma piernik do wiatraka?
Z tego co czytałem, panu Kocurowi wiało miedzy pianka a regipsem, do czego pośrednio sam się przyczynił a i ekipa nie za bardzo się popisała z jakością wykonania. Do tego jeszcze brak folii przy oknie i mamy obrazki jak te wyżej.
Notabene, ciesze się, ze udało Wam się mu pomoc. To mi przywraca wiarę we FM  :yes: 




> PS i zapytaj się jeszcze mata jak w praktyce na liczbach wymiernych w Polskich realiach wychodzą te jego wykresy o bezcelowości zwiększania grubości izolacji, bo mówiąc brutalnie te jego kółeczka to ~400zł/miesiąc na CO


Jedyne o co chciałbym jeszcze zapytać to to, co wyżej:
Co dzieje się w wełnie skalnej, stanowiącej ocieplenie poddasza, kiedy na zewnątrz 35C a w środku jakieś 22C?

----------


## mat3006

> Ale co ma piernik do wiatraka?
> Z tego co czytałem, panu Kocurowi wiało miedzy pianka a regipsem, do czego pośrednio sam się przyczynił a i ekipa nie za bardzo się popisała z jakością wykonania. Do tego jeszcze brak folii przy oknie i mamy obrazki jak te wyżej.
> Notabene, ciesze się, ze udało Wam się mu pomoc. To mi przywraca wiarę we FM 
> 
> Jedyne o co chciałbym jeszcze zapytać to to, co wyżej:
> Co dzieje się w wełnie skalnej, stanowiącej ocieplenie poddasza, kiedy na zewnątrz 35C a w środku jakieś 22C?


Wypiek pierników, zwany również pierniczeniem, to specjalność ND.
Co się stanie? Temperatura pod pokryciem zależnie od rodzaju i koloru pokrycia ale jednak będzie większa. Myślę, że można śmiało przyjąć o 10C więcej, czyli 45C. Przy RH=90% punkt rosy wypadnie w okolicach 38-40C. Mogłem się pomylić, może Merkawa poprawi. Jeżeli dopływ świeżego, gorącego i wilgotnego powietrza nadąży z dostawą to przy całkowitej grubości 30cm  około 20cm waty będzie ulegało intensywnemu zamakaniu. Czarnowidztwo i dramatyzowanie? Nie sądzę. Efektem zainstalowania klimatyzacji na poddaszu izolowanym wełną, będą (o ile będzie prawdziwe lato i zima  :smile:  ) znacznie wyższe rachunki nie tylko w lecie ale i w zimie. Przypominam kolejny raz: 1-1,5% zawilgocona wełna- lambda o 100% w górę!

Wracając do sprawy Kocura. Ukazuje ten przykład, że izolacja piankowa MUSI być wykonana bardzo starannie i szczelnie. Różnica wynika głównie z tego, że w przypadku waty, takie nieszczelności nie zostałyby zapewne w ogóle ujawnione i wychwycone. "Przecieki" powietrza zewnętrznego w izolacjach typu wata ulegają rozproszeniu na większy obszar i będą "spokojnie" kradły energię przez lata. W przypadku pianki, jej struktura uniemożliwiająca praktycznie infiltrację zewnętrznego powietrza w jej strukturę, bezwzględnie ujawnia punktowo gdzie został popełniony błąd i pozostała nieszczelność. Co lepsze lub gorsze, oceńcie sami.

----------


## Wodi

Zastanawiam się, bo zamierzam ocieplać poddasze, czy wybrać piankę czy wełnę. Na razie wszystko przeważa na korzyść wełny. Moja znajoma ociepliła pianką, a że ma podobny metraż to mogłem porównać koszty, jak ocieplę pianką to będę jakieś 7 tysiaków w plecy. Poza tym obawiam się pianki, bo jako że to nowe rozwiązanie, to jeszcze nie przetestowane, nie to co wełna. W mojej okolicy prawie każdy dom jest ocieplony wełną. Nie wiadomo co się z nią stanie za przypuśćmy 10 lat. Sam nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Może podpowiecie.

----------


## stefan_ems

> ... 
> Co się stanie? Temperatura pod pokryciem zależnie od rodzaju i koloru pokrycia ale jednak będzie większa. Myślę, że można śmiało przyjąć o 10C więcej, czyli 45C. Przy RH=90% punkt rosy wypadnie w okolicach 38-40C. Mogłem się pomylić, może Merkawa poprawi. Jeżeli dopływ świeżego, gorącego i wilgotnego powietrza nadąży z dostawą to przy całkowitej grubości 30cm  około 20cm waty będzie ulegało intensywnemu zamakaniu. Czarnowidztwo i dramatyzowanie? Nie sądzę. Efektem zainstalowania klimatyzacji na poddaszu izolowanym wełną, będą (o ile będzie prawdziwe lato i zima  ) znacznie wyższe rachunki nie tylko w lecie ale i w zimie. Przypominam kolejny raz: 1-1,5% zawilgocona wełna- lambda o 100% w górę!


Czy mógłby to ktoś skomentować? Bo nie ukrywam, że kolega mat3006 mnie już bardzo wnerwił!  :bash: 
Jakoś nie słychać o tych setkach tysięcy (a może więcej) domów, ocieplonych wełną a ociekających od środka potem w lecie.

----------


## mat3006

> Czy mógłby to ktoś skomentować? Bo nie ukrywam, że kolega mat3006 mnie już bardzo wnerwił! 
> Jakoś nie słychać o tych setkach tysięcy (a może więcej) domów, ocieplonych wełną a ociekających od środka potem w lecie.


Nie jest moim zamiarem doprowadzanie do takiego stanu (no... może nie dotyczy to wszystkich  :wink: ). Nie bez powodu zwracam uwagę na fakt odwrócenia układu fizycznego, pogłębionego zastosowaniem klimatyzacji, w wątku dotyczącym odpowiedzi jak wykonać izolację piankową na deskowaniu. Zastosowanie szczeliny wentylacyjnej umożliwia penetrację powietrza ciepłego, o wysokiej wilgotności bezwzględnej, na całą powierzchnię i bezpośrednio nad termoizolację. Korzystny w tym przypadku, opór dyfuzyjny pokrycia papą nie ma zastosowania. To tak jakby w modelu zimowym dać od dołu MWK i to bez g/k a od góry paroizolację. Efekt wiadomy.
Z tych tysięcy dachów izolowanych watą to w Polsce ile ma funkcjonującą klimatyzację? Dalej jest to uważane za luksus bo "jakoś przemęczymy". I, w sumie, całe szczęście... :roll eyes:

----------


## מרכבה

w lecie ? problem z wodą ?  cóż .. hipotetycznie tak .. jeśli ciepłe powietrze wejdzie między płytę GK i paroizolację...
tyle że chwilowa fluktuacja temperautry w lecie nie jest w stanie tego zrobić co notoryczne niskie ciśnienia pary wodnej na zewnątrz w zimie.
to że chwilowo przez parę godzin będzie +80 na blasze .. to średnia dobowa oscyluje koło 20st ..

----------


## stefan_ems

> w lecie ? problem z wodą ?  cóż .. hipotetycznie tak .. jeśli ciepłe powietrze wejdzie między płytę GK i paroizolację...


Nie, nie tam. Tego to ja się nie obawiam.
Pytanie jest takie: Co się dzieje z wełną skalną latem, potraktowaną ciepłym powietrzem od zewnątrz?
Wełna ta od góry nie ma przecież żadnej paroizolacji. Jest albo przestrzeń wentylacyjna pod deskami albo membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna.
Cokolwiek się dzieje, klimatyzacja na poddaszu tylko to spotęguje, bo i dT będzie większe, tu pełna zgoda.

----------


## mat3006

> w lecie ? problem z wodą ?  cóż .. hipotetycznie tak .. jeśli ciepłe powietrze wejdzie między płytę GK i paroizolację...
> tyle że chwilowa fluktuacja temperautry w lecie nie jest w stanie tego zrobić co notoryczne niskie ciśnienia pary wodnej na zewnątrz w zimie.
> to że chwilowo przez parę godzin będzie +80 na blasze .. to średnia dobowa oscyluje koło 20st ..


A jakie będzie ciśnienie pary wodnej od góry przy płycie i profilach o temperaturze np. 22C skoro po drodze już wystąpiła redukcja pary do wody i gdzie wystąpi w wełnie punkt rosy dla opisanego wcześniej układu? Nie twierdzę, że będzie to proces stały. Będzie dobowo cykliczny a w miejscach nieciągłości znacznie intensywniejszy.

----------


## מרכבה

trzeba będzie już do takich działań .. zrobić szkic ..

----------


## mxxxx

> Co dzieje się w wełnie skalnej, stanowiącej ocieplenie poddasza, kiedy na zewnątrz 35C a w środku jakieś 22C?


powstaje komin termiczny w szczelinie wentylacyjnej, i wełna oraz więźba się ponadnormatywnie wentyluje ciepłym i suchym powietrzem wysychając na wiór




> Czy mógłby to ktoś skomentować? Bo nie ukrywam, że kolega mat3006 mnie już bardzo wnerwił! 
> Jakoś nie słychać o tych setkach tysięcy (a może więcej) domów,  ocieplonych wełną a ociekających od środka potem w lecie.


na zdjęciu poniżej rura od wentylacji mechanicznej ocieplona wełną do transportu zimnego powietrza w ciepłym domku
 
polecam się udać do działu o wentylacji i sprawdzić  sobie własnoręcznie ile osób korzysta z takiej rury i w praktyce nie  zauważyło żadnej z bajek *mat3006*

----------


## stefan_ems

> powstaje komin termiczny w szczelinie wentylacyjnej, i wełna oraz więźba się ponadnormatywnie wentyluje ciepłym i suchym powietrzem wysychając na wiór...


No własnie! Też tak mi się cały czas wydawało.
Z fizyki może nie jestem dobry, ale tak na chłopski rozum to latem, kiedy świeci słońce ...
A. Powietrze gorące pod dachówką jest suche, bo zostało ogrzane nie dostarczając mu dodatkowej wody, czyli ...
B. Przyjmie każdą parę wodną, którą mu membrana, czy konstrukcja dachowa raczy wydać.
C. Punkt rosy we wełnie będzie, tylko co się tam ma wykropić? My NIE PENETRUJEMY przecież wełny powietrzem zewnętrznym od góry do dołu w kierunku pomieszczeń wewnętrznych. My WENTYLUJEMY! A to różnica przecież.
Dobrze wymyśliłem??

----------


## mxxxx

dobrze myślisz, gdy prawidłowo rozplanujemy warstwy zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, najpierw wysoko-paroszczelna metalizowana folia, a potem wysoko-proprzepuszczalna wełna, to nie ma co i gdzie zamakać

ale jeśli powielamy błędy, i robimy warstwy specjalnie z premedytacją w odwrotną stronę to można gdybać o patologiach w budowlance

przykład: w domku *Tomaszs131* najpierw jest warstwa wysoko-paroprzepuszczalna z wełny, a nad nią warstwa nisko-paroprzepuszczalnej pianki, jeśli gdziekolwiek we wszechświecie mają się sprawdzić bajki *mat3006* to ja obstawiam domek *Tomaszs131*

PS dla dociekliwych, domek *Tomaszs131* pianował *mat3006* czyli sami sobie dopowiedzcie skąd te głębokie zainteresowanie patologiami w budowlance u *mat3006*

----------


## mat3006

> dobrze myślisz, gdy prawidłowo rozplanujemy warstwy zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, najpierw wysoko-paroszczelna metalizowana folia, a potem wysoko-proprzepuszczalna wełna, to nie ma co i gdzie zamakać
> 
> ale jeśli powielamy błędy, i robimy warstwy specjalnie z premedytacją w odwrotną stronę to można gdybać o patologiach w budowlance
> 
> przykład: w domku *Tomaszs131* najpierw jest warstwa wysoko-paroprzepuszczalna z wełny, a nad nią warstwa nisko-paroprzepuszczalnej pianki, jeśli gdziekolwiek we wszechświecie mają się sprawdzić bajki *mat3006* to ja obstawiam domek *Tomaszs131*
> 
> PS dla dociekliwych, domek *Tomaszs131* pianował *mat3006* czyli sami sobie dopowiedzcie skąd te głębokie zainteresowanie patologiami w budowlance u *mat3006*


Jak to zwykle u ND stek klamstw i przekręceń. W sumie nie dziwi, norma.
Pomysł dokładania wełny do pianki jest własnym pomysłem P. Tomasza. To po pierwsze. Drugie KŁAMSTWO to określenie pianki OK jako nisko-paroprzepuszczalnej. Na końcu napisał prawdę. Sami sobie dopowiedzcie...

----------


## mat3006

> No własnie! Też tak mi się cały czas wydawało.
> Z fizyki może nie jestem dobry, ale tak na chłopski rozum to latem, kiedy świeci słońce ...
> A. Powietrze gorące pod dachówką jest suche, bo zostało ogrzane nie dostarczając mu dodatkowej wody, czyli ...
> B. Przyjmie każdą parę wodną, którą mu membrana, czy konstrukcja dachowa raczy wydać.
> C. Punkt rosy we wełnie będzie, tylko co się tam ma wykropić? My NIE PENETRUJEMY przecież wełny powietrzem zewnętrznym od góry do dołu w kierunku pomieszczeń wewnętrznych. My WENTYLUJEMY! A to różnica przecież.
> Dobrze wymyśliłem??


Powietrze w gorący dzień, WYDAJE się suche. W rzeczywistości  zawartość pary wodnej w temperaturze 40C (przy Rh np. 90%) jest prawie 80% większa niż w temperaturze 25C. Wystarczy kilka stopni w dół a Rh przekroczy 100% i zacznie się wyraszanie.

Pokazany przez "miszcza cientej riposty" przykład termo-izolowanego flexu ma taką wartość dowodową jak większość jego wypowiedzi. Po pierwsze jest to kanał do prowadzenia *wewnątrz* budynków, gdzie dT wynosi max 5C, po drugie obustronnie pokryty powłoką wysoce paroizolacyjną z  OBLIGATORYJNYM klejeniem połączeń dedykowaną taśmą w celu uniknięcia penetracji powietrza zewnętrznego, po trzecie płynie w nim powietrze o obniżonej wilgotności bo, po prostu tak działają agregaty schładzające. Chciałbym zobaczyć jak takim kanałem, *pokrytym od zewnątrz wyłącznie membraną MWK na zakładkę* (odpuszczę ciemny kolor), nawet z izolacją z waty o grubości ścianki 10cm przesyła w 35 stopniowe upały zimne powietrze np. między budynkami albo prowadzi po dachu. Będzie można podstawić kubek i pić czystą, chłodną wodę. To zjawisko jest wykorzystywane w miejscach gdzie jest dużo energii a mało wody pitnej do jej "produkcji" z powietrza. Znana sprawa.

Merkawa, jeżeli zgłębiasz temat to bądź łaskawy uwzględnić wariant gdzie 2/3 grubości izolacji z waty zostało już zawilgocone w stopniu ponad 1%, co ma przecież fundamentalne znaczenie dla lambdy waty.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Mpoplaw, jak zwykle w Twoim przypadku wydobywasz na swiatlo dzienne to co Ci pasuje i zapominasz dodac, ze przed dolozeniem welny do pinki zbadalem punkt rosy. W moim przypadku nie wystepuje. Dysponuje oczywiscie wykresem.

----------


## stefan_ems

> Powietrze w gorący dzień, WYDAJE się suche. W rzeczywistości  zawartość pary wodnej w temperaturze 40C (przy Rh np. 90%) jest prawie 80% większa niż w temperaturze 25C. Wystarczy kilka stopni w dół a Rh przekroczy 100% i zacznie się wyraszanie.


Szanowny mat3006. Z całym szacunkiem, ale ktoś tu czegoś nie rozumie. Może to ja jestem tym kimś.
Weźmy Twoje dane do przykładu. Na dworze jest średnio 25C, czyli piękne lato. Pod dachówkami a nad membrana przemieszcza się powietrze o temp. 40C. I teraz uwaga, pytanie:
1) Jaka zawartość wody ma to powietrze pod dachówką (40C) w porównaniu z tym na zewnątrz (25C)???
A. Większa
B. Mniejsza
C. Taka sama
Jeśli odpowiedz A jest prawidłowa, to następne pytanie:
2) Skąd się bierze ta dodatkowa ilość wody?




> Pokazany przez "miszcza cientej riposty" przykład termo-izolowanego flexu ma taką wartość dowodową jak większość jego wypowiedzi. Po pierwsze jest to kanał do prowadzenia *wewnątrz* budynków, gdzie dT wynosi max 5C, po drugie obustronnie pokryty powłoką wysoce paroizolacyjną z  OBLIGATORYJNYM klejeniem połączeń dedykowaną taśmą w celu uniknięcia penetracji powietrza zewnętrznego, po trzecie płynie w nim powietrze o obniżonej wilgotności bo, po prostu tak działają agregaty schładzające. Chciałbym zobaczyć jak takim kanałem, *pokrytym od zewnątrz wyłącznie membraną MWK na zakładkę* (odpuszczę ciemny kolor), nawet z izolacją z waty o grubości ścianki 10cm przesyła w 35 stopniowe upały zimne powietrze np. między budynkami albo prowadzi po dachu. Będzie można podstawić kubek i pić czystą, chłodną wodę. To zjawisko jest wykorzystywane w miejscach gdzie jest dużo energii a mało wody pitnej do jej "produkcji" z powietrza. Znana sprawa.


Zgadzam sie, ze przyklad jest nietrafny.




> Merkawa, jeżeli zgłębiasz temat to bądź łaskawy uwzględnić wariant gdzie 2/3 grubości izolacji z waty zostało już zawilgocone w stopniu ponad 1%, co ma przecież fundamentalne znaczenie dla lambdy waty.


Tez chętnie to zobaczę.

----------


## plusfoto

> 1) Jaka zawartość wody ma to powietrze pod dachówką (40C) w porównaniu z tym na zewnątrz (25C)???
> A. Większa
> B. Mniejsza
> C. Taka sama
> Jeśli odpowiedz A jest prawidłowa, to następne pytanie:
> 2) Skąd się bierze ta dodatkowa ilość wody?


Tyle samo ale powietrze jest "rzadsze"? A może coś innego

----------


## stefan_ems

> Tyle samo ale powietrze jest "rzadsze"? A może coś innego


Tyle samo tylko w przypadku, kiedy budynek nie odda wilgoci.
Wg. kolegi mat3006 będzie mniej, bo woda będzie się wykraplac we wełnie.
Uważam, to za wysoce nieprawdopodobne (oczywiście jeśli przegroda dachowa będzie wykonana dobrze).
Ciekawy wykres znalazłem na blogu Karbona:
http://www.blog.karbon.com.pl/wp-con...r-641x1024.jpg

----------


## מרכבה

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-PRZECIW/page9 tu jest symulacja.. bądź co bądź w programie który nie powstał dla zabawy .. tylko na odpowiadanie w sprawie takich pytań ..

to jest wykres moliera https://www.google.pl/webhp?sourceid...oliera&spell=1 tego jest pare set obrazków ..
http://www.odbiory.pl/index.php/pora...s-molliera-i-x tu jest dość interaktywne 
oraz na tej stronie jest sporo przydatnych kalkulatorków :smile: 

http://www.termohigrometr.pl/kalkulator/ w sumie to odpowiada ten kalk za dużo parametrów .. wpisywać i liczyć ..

----------


## mat3006

> Szanowny mat3006. Z całym szacunkiem, ale ktoś tu czegoś nie rozumie. Może to ja jestem tym kimś.
> Weźmy Twoje dane do przykładu. Na dworze jest średnio 25C, czyli piękne lato. Pod dachówkami a nad membrana przemieszcza się powietrze o temp. 40C. I teraz uwaga, pytanie:
> 1) Jaka zawartość wody ma to powietrze pod dachówką (40C) w porównaniu z tym na zewnątrz (25C)???
> A. Większa
> B. Mniejsza
> C. Taka sama
> Jeśli odpowiedz A jest prawidłowa, to następne pytanie:
> 2) Skąd się bierze ta dodatkowa ilość wody?
> 
> ...


No to trochę się różnimy. Piszesz o temp. zewnętrznej 25C. Chyba nie o taką chodzi w momencie kiedy włączamy klimatyzację. Oczywiście to jest sprawa subiektywna ale, jak dla mnie, problemem są temperatury od 29-30 stopni. Ktoś naobiecywał powstanie kominów a w wyobraźni już widzimy strumień suszarki. Nie tak to wygląda, zwłaszcza od stron gdzie nie powstanie "syfon" termiczny. Takich jak północ i wschód. Obrońcy systemów opartych na wacie pokazują schemat dachu ze szczeliną wentylacyjną i rysują grube strzały jakoby cały dach podlegał wielkiej suszarce powstałej na zjawisku syfonu termicznego. Nie jest to do końca prawda. Jeżeli już to w takich miejscach więcej dla powstania ruchu powietrza wniosą podciśnienia wynikające z zewnętrznych ruchów powietrza czyli wiatru.
Czy wilgotność *względna*, przy podniesieniu temperatury powietrza pod pokryciem wzrośnie czy zmaleje? Gdybyśmy mieli do czynienia z układem izolowanym to z pewnością zmaleje (bezwzględna pozostanie na tym samym poziomie). Ale nie mamy. Merkawa słusznie prawi, że powstała, znacząca różnica ciśnień pary wodnej powinna spowodować dążenie do zbilansowania stanu równowagi. Po części może się to odbyć przez wchłonięcie zawilgocenia w rejonie wlotów powietrza ale również przez migrację z powietrza zewnętrznego. Jeżeli będziemy mieli syfon termiczny. A jeżeli go nie będzie i ruch powietrza będzie czysto hipotetyczny? Pozostanie cykliczne działanie gradientu temperatur 20C/35-40C, na nieruchome, wilgotne powietrza przy braku powłoki paroszczelnej. Nie jest dużym problemem znalezienie takich lokalnych klimatów gdzie praktycznie stale poziom Rh oscyluje 95% (np. sąsiedztwo akwenów, rzek i podmokłych terenów)

----------


## mxxxx

> Zgadzam sie, ze przyklad jest nietrafny


umówmy się, nie sugeruj się tym co pisze *mat3006* bo roszenie wody na zimnych rurach w ciepłym domku to nie jest problem od wewnętrznej tylko od zewnętrznej strony
http://www.ekooszczedni.pl/artykuly/jak-przeciwdzialac-skraplaniu-sie-wody-na-rur#.VL8mNyzN1Xc
a rozwiązanie problemu na zewnętrznej stronie to izolacja




> zbadalem punkt rosy. W moim przypadku nie wystepuje. Dysponuje oczywiscie wykresem.


jak to możliwe ?? przecież *mat3006* 15 razy we wszystkich możliwych wątkach już ogłosił u ciebie sodomę i gomorę oraz 10 plag egipskich

opamiętaj  się i nie rań jego wiedzy i doświadczenia w branży, wylej na swoją  wełnę 50 wiader wody, bo inaczej twój domek z suchą na wiór wełną będzie ostatecznym dowodem  jakie to głupoty tutaj uprawia *mat3006
*


> bądź łaskawy uwzględnić wariant gdzie 2/3  grubości izolacji z waty zostało już zawilgocone w stopniu ponad 1%, co  ma przecież fundamentalne znaczenie dla lambdy waty.

----------


## stefan_ems

> ...
> Czy wilgotność *względna*, przy podniesieniu temperatury powietrza pod pokryciem wzrośnie czy zmaleje? Gdybyśmy mieli do czynienia z układem izolowanym to z pewnością zmaleje (bezwzględna pozostanie na tym samym poziomie).


Oczywiście, ze zmaleje, powietrze to ma większą możliwość absorpcji wody. Ilość wody się nie zmieni.




> Ale nie mamy. Merkawa słusznie prawi, że powstała, znacząca różnica ciśnień pary wodnej powinna spowodować dążenie do zbilansowania stanu równowagi.


Gdzie jest większe ciśnienie pary wodnej? W "chłodnej" wełnie, czy w gorącym (rzadkim) powietrzu pod dachówką? Jakie jest kierunek pary wodnej ze względu na różnicę ciśnień? Przepraszam, ze tak męczę, ale chciałbym to zrozumieć.




> Po części może się to odbyć przez wchłonięcie zawilgocenia w rejonie wlotów powietrza ale również przez migrację z powietrza zewnętrznego. Jeżeli będziemy mieli syfon termiczny. A jeżeli go nie będzie i ruch powietrza będzie czysto hipotetyczny? Pozostanie cykliczne działanie gradientu temperatur 20C/35-40C, na *nieruchome*, wilgotne powietrza przy braku powłoki paroszczelnej. Nie jest dużym problemem znalezienie takich lokalnych klimatów gdzie praktycznie stale poziom Rh oscyluje 95% (np. sąsiedztwo akwenów, rzek i podmokłych terenów)


Nie neguję bylejakości we funkcjonowaniu syfonu termicznego. To pewnie jak z wentylacją grawitacyjną, która pracuje sobie jak chce i kiedy chce.
Zgadzam się, ze *nieruchome* powietrze w końcu odda wilgoć do chłodniejszej wełny, bo tam NA PEWNO będzie punkt rosy przy dużych różnicach temperatur. W tym przypadku (kiedy syfon termiczny nie działa) będzie dążenie do zbilansowania stanu równowagi.
Tylko ILE tej wody będzie? Skoro zatrzymany został jej transport!

----------


## stefan_ems

> umówmy się, nie sugeruj się tym co pisze *mat3006* bo roszenie wody na zimnych rurach w ciepłym domku to nie jest problem od wewnętrznej tylko od zewnętrznej strony
> a rozwiązanie problemu na zewnętrznej stronie to izolacja
> ...


Przepraszam mpoplaw, ale ja nie wiem, o co Ci biega  :sad: 
Przecież tym wpisem sprawiasz przysługę "piankowcom", gdzie występuje "lepsza" zapora dyfuzyjna, zapobiegająca "mniejszemu" skraplaniu się wody.

----------


## mxxxx

w wentylacji powszechnie się stosuje rurki ocieplone wełną żeby zapobiegać wkraplaniu się tam wody, kupa ludzi w swoich domkach ma takie coś, i nikt jeszcze nie zauważył tam cieknącej całymi kubkami wody tak jak sobie to ubzdurał mat

----------


## scouser88

Mówimy cały czas o pianie otwartokomórkowej? Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o moje zagadnienie?

----------


## stefan_ems

mpoplaw
Masz racje, tylko ze ta wełna jest zamknięta we folii metalizowanej (nie wiem jak to się nazywa), która nie przepuszcza powietrza.
Na dachu mamy wełnę otwarta, bez takiej folii od góry.




> Mówimy cały czas o pianie otwartokomórkowej? Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o moje zagadnienie?


Oj, sorry, nie chcialem zdominować Twojego wątku. 
Poczekam jeszcze na odpowiedź mat3006 albo tego czołgistę i znikam.
Policzyłeś sobie wszystko? Porównałeś z wełną? Jakie wyniki i jaką podjąłeś decyzje?

----------


## mat3006

> mpoplaw
> Masz racje, tylko ze ta wełna jest zamknięta we folii metalizowanej (nie wiem jak to się nazywa), która nie przepuszcza powietrza.
> Na dachu mamy wełnę otwarta, bez takiej folii od góry.
> 
> 
> Oj, sorry, nie chcialem zdominować Twojego wątku. 
> Poczekam jeszcze na odpowiedź mat3006 albo tego czołgistę i znikam.
> Policzyłeś sobie wszystko? Porównałeś z wełną? Jakie wyniki i jaką podjąłeś decyzje?


A Kolega Stefan to jaki ma układ/typ dachu z jaką orientacją stron świata? 
Zauważyłem wcześniejsze, retoryczne pytanie do popława o co mu biega? Też próbuję to pojąć od dłuższego czasu ale chyba nie jestem osamotniony. Rzekłabym, że próba uzyskania odpowiedzi wprost od adresata jest daremna.
Do Kolegi scouser88 : kierunek w którym nieco skręcił wątek jest pozornie "zboczony"  :smile:  A chodzi konkretnie o ewentualną potrzebą wykonywania szczeliny wentylacyjnej przy aplikacji pianki i pełnym deskowaniu. Skuteczna, dobrze funkcjonująca w zakresie całego dachu szczelina jest *niezbędna* w przypadku wełny. Ograniczenie lub wyeliminowanie ruchu powietrza w przypadku pianki nie spowoduje takich problemów jakie pojawią się w przypadku waty. Jeżeli od dołu zostanie wykonana w sposób profesjonalny paroizolacja AKTYWNA, oraz, w dodatku zostanie zastosowana WM z rekuperatorem, to nie powstanie ryzyko trwałego zawilgocenia izolacji i pokrytego nią deskowania. Dla wnikliwych mogę przesłać dokładne, wielowariantowe opracowanie 2D dla takiego rozwiązania, dla lokalizacji o wysokiej wilgotności.

----------


## magbet18

Jeśli możesz to prześlij, sam jestem ciekawy


szamba betonowe Katowice

----------


## stefan_ems

> A Kolega Stefan to jaki ma układ/typ dachu z jaką orientacją stron świata? 
> ...


Dach dwuspadowy, połacie od strony wschodniej i zachodniej. To chyba dobrze (?).
Kolego mat3006, czy mógłby kolega odpowiedzieć na pytania zawarte w poście #107?

----------


## מרכבה

> ykonana w sposób profesjonalny paroizolacja AKTYWNA


 nie wierzę w tą aktywność ..

----------


## mxxxx

> Jeśli możesz to prześlij, sam jestem ciekawy


po co czekać, poniżej masz cytat doskonale pasujący do tego co dostaniesz



> Za szczelność paroizolacji, której jakość,  techniczna i materiałowa, jest bardzo ważna przy słabej wentylacji,  bierze ten który ją wykonywał. Jeżeli we wnętrzu jest mnóstwo pary pary  wodnej która nie jest usuwana przez wentylację to nie ma znaczenia co  jest ponad paroizolacją

----------


## mxxxx

> Na dachu mamy wełnę otwarta, bez takiej folii od góry


ale zwróć uwagę że domek *Tomaszs131* który osobiście pianował *mat3006* ma dokładnie odwrotnie, najpierw wilgotne ciepłe powietrze w domku, potem wysoko-paroprzepuszczalna wełna a potem nisko-paroprzepuszczalna piana, jak się tam zaczną problemy to wtedy okaże się że domek stoi za blisko rzeki, albo lasu, albo że woda w rynnach zalega, albo że za dużo mieszkańców

PS poniżej zdjęcie na jakie problemy można liczyć
 
oraz wykres przewodność cieplna w stosunku do wilgotności

----------


## mxxxx

> nie wierzę w tą aktywność ..


na papierze wygląda to zachęcająco w połączeniu z wełną, ale jak jest w praktyce w połączeniu z pianką ??

jak widać wyraźnie żeby zaskoczyło z pianką musi być ona równie paro-przepuszczalna co wełna, czyli w praktyce mamy kolejny dowód że mat jak zwykle bredzi

----------


## scouser88

Czyli aktywna paroizolacja nie będzie działać z pianką? Bo już praktycznie przekonałem się do tego żeby walić piankę na deski bez przerwy dylatacyjnej. Między innymi dlatego iż przekonywano mnie że to folia paroloizolacyjna aktywna + rekuperacja (i właściwości pianki) rozwiążą problem wilgoci na poddaszu (za pianką na deskach w sensie).

----------


## mat3006

> Czyli aktywna paroizolacja nie będzie działać z pianką? Bo już praktycznie przekonałem się do tego żeby walić piankę na deski bez przerwy dylatacyjnej. Między innymi dlatego iż przekonywano mnie że to folia paroloizolacyjna aktywna + rekuperacja (i właściwości pianki) rozwiążą problem wilgoci na poddaszu (za pianką na deskach w sensie).


Nie chce mi się komentować bredni popława. Strata czasu i energii. Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego mi ICY wynosi* 3,3*. Dla porównania : powietrze-1, wata 1-1,5, drewno wilgotne-25, drewno suche 50-60, EPS i *pianki ZK* ! - startują od 60-70. Trzeba mieć bardzo dużej złej woli lub być *WYJĄTKOWYM INDOLENTEM* (w przypadku popława oba warunki zachodzą równocześnie) żeby stwierdzić, że pianka OK jest nisko-paroprzepuszczalna. Nawet dobór przez tego "Najlepszego Doradcę" grafik potwierdza, że i myślenie logiczne sprawia mu dużo bólu. Pokazał ponownie wykres jasno potwierdzający jak dramatycznie zmienia się lambda waty przy minimalnych zawilgoceniach. Gdyby nie kontekst jego intencji można by podziękować za wsparcie. Wielokrotnie, w tym i innych wątkach budził wzburzenie podłymi metodami wycinania z kontekstu. przekręcania i podkładania (bez ich zgody) cytatów innych forumowiczów, dotyczących zupełnie innych kwestii. Nie wiem dlaczego jest to tolerowane. Może taki forumowy "Jasio" jest uważany przez Olimp za barwny element folkloru?
Powtarzam: zastosowanie paroizolacji aktywnej dodatkowo wspomagane WM z Reku, jak najbardziej pozwala na zastosowanie bezpośredniego natrysku pianki na deskowanie.

----------


## noc

Wnioskuję iż wełna (wata) mineralna nie nadaje się do izolowania dachów.
Albo bardzo słabo się nadaje. 
Tylko dziwnym trafem nie zauważam nic niepokojącego. Wszystko, łącznie z rachunkami jest ok. 
Zastanawiam się czy jakiś gorący orędownik pianki zmieniłby u mnie izolację w dachu. Według nich rachunek za ogrzewanie powinien spaść. Jeśli tak to zapłaciłbym z nawiązką za to. Jeśli natomiast nic by się nie poprawiło zapłaciłby za wełnę i izolacja pianą za darmo.
Myślę że to sensowne i uczciwe.
Dla mnie, wszelkie dorabianie różnych teorii, do aktywnej izolacji z piany to bzdura.
Możliwości izolacyjne podobne, tylko cena dużo wyższa i komfort pracy dla wykonawcy większy.
I o to piankowcy walczą.

----------


## mxxxx

> Między innymi dlatego iż przekonywano mnie że to folia paroloizolacyjna aktywna + rekuperacja (i właściwości pianki) rozwiążą problem wilgoci na poddaszu (za pianką na deskach w sensie).


ad1. zanim zaczniesz wierzyć w to co reklamuje *mat3006* zastanów się czemu on od 3 lat pisze anonimowo z kalumniami oszczerstwami albo zwykłymi kłamstwami, wszystkim naobiecywał wszystko ale słowa nigdy nie dotrzymał, dostał już upomnienie od moderatora i dalej swoje, każdy uczciwy sprzedawca na tym forum zaczyna reklamować swoje usługi od wykupienia płatnego profilu bo czego miał by się bać skoro jest uczciwy ?? a jeśli ktoś reklamuje usługi i boi się wykupić płatny profil to o czym to świadczy ??
ad2. wentylacja mechaniczna w praktyce jest wyjątkowo skuteczna, bez problemu samodzielnie potrafi utrzymać w domku 30-40% wilgotności, bez względu na to jaki masz domek, czyli twoim problemem z WM jest bardziej nawilżanie domku niż jego suszenie

ad3. w związku z powyższym dla izolacji najważniejsze jest żeby była zawsze maksymalnie szczelna i ma maksymalnie izolować skoro zależy ci na niskich rachunkach za CO

ad5. jeśli użyjesz najzwyklejszej foli 0,2 mm to automatem dostaniesz 3 razy lepszą szczelność niż przy aktywnej
jeśli użyjesz grubej foli 0,4mm to już masz 6 razy szczelniej
a jeśli użyjesz foli metalizowanej to będzie 100 razy szczelniej

ergo: jeśli budujesz nieocieplony bubel na handel i masz w głębokim poważaniu jakie będą w przyszłości rachunki za CO bo ktoś inny będzie je płacił to nic tylko zamawiać usługę u *mat3006*  ale jeśli budujesz dla siebie i chcesz mieć wysoką jakość za przyzwoitą cenę to czas najwyższy uodpornić się na marketingowy bełkot nachalnych sprzedawców

----------


## mat3006

> ad1. zanim zaczniesz wierzyć w to co reklamuje *mat3006* zastanów się czemu on od 3 lat pisze anonimowo z kalumniami oszczerstwami albo zwykłymi kłamstwami, wszystkim naobiecywał wszystko ale słowa nigdy nie dotrzymał, dostał już upomnienie od moderatora...


Kolejny wpis i kolejne kłamstwa a przy okazji obelgi. Zdaję sobie sprawę, ze wprowadzanie takiej atmosfery nie służy wymianie poglądów ale informuję, że nie byłem ani raz upomniany przez moderatora. W jednym z wątków zadałem pytanie, po zaobserwowaniu istotnych zmian w postach innych użytkowników co się stało. Otrzymałem na PW odpowiedź, ze zostały zmoderowane, w tym w znacznej ilości posty nikogo innego jak popława. Wielokrotnie miał do czynienia z karzącą ręką bogów. To co wypisuje w poście powyżej to  klasyczny przykład filozofii kotła wobec garnka. Ale takie ma metody. Rzucić błockiem to pewnie coś przylgnie... No to, popław, Najlepszy Demaskatorze, podrzuć dowód na poparcie tego co wypociłeś n/t upomnienia mnie przez administratora. Śmiało! 
Wracając do meritum. To w jakim stopniu WM + R redukuje poziom pary wodnej zależy od parametrów sterowania. Pamiętać też należy o istnieniu ciężkich do usunięcia lub zniwelowania mostków parowych jakimi są, po prostu, ściany wewnętrzne. Lepiej zapewnić możliwość migracji powrotnej niż dopuścić do miejscowego kumulowania pary a co za tym idzie ryzyka powstania zawilgoceń.

----------


## scouser88

OK, zdanie * mat3006* znam, czyli zapomnieć o przerwie dylatacyjnej tak? A *mpoplaw* tak konkretnie co jakie jest twoje zdanie? Bo trochę się już pogubiłem w tych wszystkich wypowiedziach (sorry, laikiem jestem w tym temacie). Jeszcze jedno pytanie, wykonawcy natrysku pianki mówią iż pianka nie przepuści wilgoci do desek, bo takie ma właściwości ale jednocześnie jej zaletą jest że wilgoć z desek wyemigruje przez piankę i paroizolację aktywną do pomieszczeń. To jak to jest, pianka jest paroprzepuszczalna tylko w jedną stronę? Chyba że czegoś z waszych wypowiedzi po drodze nie zrozumiałem... Aha, a czy cały ten problem wilgoci i jej przenikani przez piankę istnieje tylko w zimie czy przez cały rok? Bo planowałem na lato rekuperację wyłączać (mam awaryjne kominki wentylacyjne w łazienkach i pralni) ale jeśli ryzyko zawilgocenia pianki jest tak duże także w lato to reku musi chodzić na okrągło?

----------


## plusfoto

> Bo planowałem na lato rekuperację wyłączać


W sprawie pianki lub wełny Ci nie pomogę. Już kilka razy swoje zdanie na ten temat tutaj wyartykułowałem i po raz kolejny nie mam zamiaru. Natomiast to co chcesz zrobić z wentylacją to była by największa głupota jaką można zrobić. Chyba że kręci Cię syf w kanałach od reku aby zaoszczędzić około 100-150kWh/rok.

----------


## scouser88

Chodzi o to że przy wyłączonej rekuperacji zbiera się syf w kanałach? Akurat nie chodzi o oszczędności tylko tak hydraulik radzi aby w lato jednak pozwolić sobie na otwieranie okien i dopływ prawdziwie świeżego powietrza. W kominie mam 3 wolne kanały wentylacyjne i właśnie się zastanawiam czy wybijać do nich kratki z dwóch łazienek i pralni (właśnie na ewentualność wyłączenia reku w lato) czy jednak nie "dziurawić" domu bo zależy mi na ciepłym i szczelnym domu. * plusfoto* skoro znasz się na tym, poradź mi jeszcze czy warto też w kuchni dawać kominek wentylacyjny grawitacyjny? Będę miał tam zwykły okap (nie ten z filtrem węglowym zalecanym do reku) a oprócz tego hydraulik zaleca też właśnie wentylacje grawitacyjną żeby przy wyciągu i okapie nie tworzyło się podciśnienie w kuchni(kuchnia jest oddzielona ścianą od reszty parteru ale drzwi otwarte, sama futryna :smile: ) No i wyrzut rekuperacji w garażu, dobry pomysł? Plus taki że za darmo ogrzewany garaż w zimie, trochę przewiewany bo i wentylacja grawitacyjna w garażu będzie. Minus to mix zapachów z całego domu garażu, warto?

----------


## noc

> Chodzi o to że przy wyłączonej rekuperacji zbiera się syf w kanałach? Akurat nie chodzi o oszczędności tylko tak hydraulik radzi aby w lato jednak pozwolić sobie na otwieranie okien i dopływ prawdziwie świeżego powietrza. W kominie mam 3 wolne kanały wentylacyjne i właśnie się zastanawiam czy wybijać do nich kratki z dwóch łazienek i pralni (właśnie na ewentualność wyłączenia reku w lato) czy jednak nie "dziurawić" domu bo zależy mi na ciepłym i szczelnym domu. * plusfoto* skoro znasz się na tym, poradź mi jeszcze czy warto też w kuchni dawać kominek wentylacyjny grawitacyjny? Będę miał tam zwykły okap (nie ten z filtrem węglowym zalecanym do reku) a oprócz tego hydraulik zaleca też właśnie wentylacje grawitacyjną żeby przy wyciągu i okapie nie tworzyło się podciśnienie w kuchni(kuchnia jest oddzielona ścianą od reszty parteru ale drzwi otwarte, sama futryna) No i wyrzut rekuperacji w garażu, dobry pomysł? Plus taki że za darmo ogrzewany garaż w zimie, trochę przewiewany bo i wentylacja grawitacyjna w garażu będzie. Minus to mix zapachów z całego domu garażu, warto?


Łączenie WM z WG jest zabronione! I bezsensowne.
Ten hydraulik niech się douczy i nie wymyśla bzdur.
Wyrzutnia w garażu to zły pomysł.
Już ktoś na FM pisał o problemach po realizacji takiego pomysłu. Przekuwał później wyrzutnię na zewnątrz. Nie poradził sobie z nadmiarem wilgoci

----------


## scouser88

Powietrze w rekuperatorze ponoć zostanie "wysuszone" i wyrzucone niewilgotne. A kanały WG na czas działania rekuperacji będą szczelnie zamknięte, myślałem tylko żeby sobie te kratki zostawić na wszelki wypadek skoro już mam kanały wentylacyjne w kominie. Może się przecież zdarzyć grubsza awaria w rekuperacji. Zastanawiam się jednak czy przez te "szczelne" kratki nie będzie jednak uciekać ciepło z domu w zimie.
A wracając jeszcze do pianki, ocieplając poddasze do kalenicy, czy praoizolację aktywną też ciągnąć do kalenicy czy po skosach i stropiku?

----------


## noc

> Powietrze w rekuperatorze ponoć zostanie "wysuszone" i wyrzucone niewilgotne. A kanały WG na czas działania rekuperacji będą szczelnie zamknięte, myślałem tylko żeby sobie te kratki zostawić na wszelki wypadek skoro już mam kanały wentylacyjne w kominie. Może się przecież zdarzyć grubsza awaria w rekuperacji. Zastanawiam się jednak czy przez te "szczelne" kratki nie będzie jednak uciekać ciepło z domu w zimie.
> A wracając jeszcze do pianki, ocieplając poddasze do kalenicy, czy praoizolację aktywną też ciągnąć do kalenicy czy po skosach i stropiku?


Widzę że już zdecydowałeś, więc rób jak uważasz.
Praoizolację możesz zrobić np. do kalenicy, a piankę po stropiku.
Twój dom, Twoje decyzje.
Prawdopodobnie niedługo będziesz szukał pomocy, w sprawie źle działających 2 (dwóch!) wentylacji i wysokich rachunków za ogrzewanie spowodowanych złą izolacją dachu.
Pomóc można jedynie komuś, kto tego oczekuje.

----------


## Tomaszs131

scouser88 sluchaj bo dobrze Ci radza, czego to ludzie nie wymysla?

----------


## plusfoto

Odnośnie wentylacji poczytaj tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-okap-kuchenny
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-okap-kuchenny
Odnośnie hydraulika to powinien się podszkolić z zagadnień wentylacji i rekuperacji.
Wyrzuty do garażu kilku kolegów zrobiło ale większość z nich uważa to za błąd. Co do wilgotności powietrza na wylocie to jest akurat odwrotnie.
Ocieplać do kalenicy chcesz w jakim celu? Masz za dużo kasy? Ocieplaj skosy i strop.
I najważniejsze - kto powiedział że nie można otwierać okien i wietrzyć przy WM czy reku. Po za tym przez reku czy WM wpadnie dokładnie takie samo świeże powietrze jak przez otwarte okno.

----------


## scouser88

Źle mnie zrozumieliście, ja tylko piszę jak na razie planuję zrobić, ale decyzji podjętych jeszcze nie ma, dlatego piszę, aby wyczytać waszych rad. Po to piszę i pytam aby poczytać co bardziej doświadczeni i mądrzejsi w danym temacie mają do powiedzenia, przecież nie przekonuję do swoich racji nikogo, piszę co mi wykonawcy mówią i proszę o wasze odniesienie się do tego. * noc* mógłbyś rozwinąć temat dotyczący źle działających wentylacji i złej izolacji dachu? Bo żadnych decyzji podjętych nie mam i chętnie poznam twoje zdanie i z góry dzięki za nie. *Tomaszs131* których rad dokładnie mam wysłuchać? Bo było już kilka sprzecznych i już powoli się w nich gubię. Tobie również dzięki za ewentualną odpowiedź :smile:

----------


## scouser88

* plusfoto* Ocieplając tylko do stropu będę musiał ocieplić dodatkowo od wewnątrz i od góry (bo mam zostawioną przerwę między szczytami a deskowaniem) ściany szczytowe tak? Czyli koszty się zbliżą. A na strychu będą biegły kanały od reku, co prawda są ocieplone ale powiadają że lepiej jak na strychu będzie dla nich ciepło. Słyszałem też że na nieocieplonym strychu może powstawać problem wilgoci, ale mogę się oczywiście mylić.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Kiedys bodajze Liwko wspomnial iz z wyrzutni wydostaje sie tyle wilgoci, ze ma zacieki na elewacji. Niezabardzo sie tym martwi bo brak jeszcze tynku.
W zimie WM wiekszosc wilgoci wyciaga z budynku, w wiekszosci przypadkow jest tak sucho, ze trzeba pomieszczenia nawilzac. Wyrzutnie przebij poza granice budynku a wrzutnie staraj sie umiejscowic jak najblizej jednostki WM.

----------


## Tomaszs131

plusfoto ja mam natrysnieta piane do kalenicy i roznica m2miedzy ta opcja a opcja skosy + sufit jetkowy wyniosla 20m2. Wiec roznica znowusz nie taka znaczaca. Pod stropik jestkowy dalem welne, a na strychu chce miec mozliwosc oberwacji piany czy aby jak to wrozy nasz forumowy spec sodoma z gomora nie zamieszka :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

Gdybym miał taką różnicę może też bym tak zrobił. Ale u mnie ta różnica to niemal 100m2.

----------


## mxxxx

> To jak to jest, pianka jest paroprzepuszczalna tylko w jedną stronę?


twoje wątpliwości są jak najbardziej słuszne, my na tym forum mamy identyczne wrażenie robienia w balona przez marketingowców od piany baśniami tysiąca i jednej nocy



> zależy mi na ciepłym i szczelnym domu


nie wydaje mi się, w tym wątku jak na razie prezentujesz wyłącznie rozwiązania zimne i niezbyt szczelne

przykład:  paroizolacja aktywna jest 100 razy bardziej dziurawa od foli  metalizowanej, a pianka OK jest co najwyżej tak ciepła jak najtańsza  marketowa szmata wełnopodobna

ergo: chcesz mieć tanio ciepło i szczelnie to zmień materiały, bo na tym co masz obecnie to ci wyjdzie co najwyżej zwykły domek normowy

PS poniżej cytat mata gdzie widać jak na dłoni jak się mota czy dawać czy nie dawać folię



> Co do szczelności (...)
> W główce ND się nie zmieściło, że jest technologia i materiał który  pozwala na uzyskanie takiego wyniku bez "torby foliowej". Dlaczego to  takie ważne? Bo to znaczy, że w przeciwieństwie do wełny nie wymaga, w  pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych, folii która blokuje klimatyczną możliwość  migracji.
> Co do decyzji P. Tomasza o dodatkowej wełnie. Odradzałem mu ją bo, moim  zdaniem, nic dodatkowego (oprócz kosztu) mu nie przymiesie. Potrafię  jednak zrozumieć, że chciał być w zgodzie z wzorami

----------


## mxxxx

> Pamiętać też należy o istnieniu ciężkich do usunięcia lub zniwelowania mostków parowych jakimi są, po prostu, ściany wewnętrzne. Lepiej zapewnić możliwość migracji powrotnej niż dopuścić do miejscowego kumulowania pary a co za tym idzie ryzyka powstania zawilgoceń.


i oto mamy jak na dłoni kolejną bzdurę
sytuacja powyżej opisana dotyczy starodawnych domków w ogóle nieocieplone z ubiegłego wieku, gdzie w zimnych murach w punkcie rosy następowało wkroplenie kondensatu

obecnie budowane domki zgodne z normą nie mają żadnej fizycznej możliwości doprowadzić się do takiego stanu, przyklejenie na ścianie 20cm styropianu automatem podnosi temperaturę cegły na +17 stopni, czyli w praktyce punkt rosy wypada daleko poza murem

----------


## mxxxx

> na strychu chce miec mozliwosc oberwacji piany


i co tam zaobserwowałeś ?? pochwal się na forum jak to ci woda z wełny kubkami wylatuje, nie nisz marzeń *mat3006*, jesteś jedynym możliwym na tym forum który mógłby zauważyć cokolwiek z jego baśni

PS i przy okazji pochwal się własnoręcznie jak to zostałeś zmoderowany za _pajacowanie_ bo tam wyżej *mat3006* zażyczył sobie przypomnieć wszystkim co to było gdy w marketingu piany zabrakło argumentów i poszliście w obelgi w efekcie czego wyleciało masę postów oraz przy okazji permanentnie pożegnał się z forum *Kshu.int* *Konrad J.* *muras*

albo przypomnij z jakiego to postu



> Ostatnio edytowane przez Elfir ; 11-12-2014 o  14:44                                                                   Powód: moderowano                                      [niekulturalne odzywki]

----------


## Tomaszs131

Widze, ze nie masz sie juz czego czepic. Co sie tyczy piany, jestem zadowolony.
W zeszlym roku dokonalem pomiaru temp. na stryszku +13oC na zew. bylo -14.
Przypominam grubosc piany- 22cm.

----------


## Hanss

Tak na marginesie, wykorzystam ruch w tym wątku :smile: : nie chcę piany, nie chcę wełny (skalnej, szklanej)....
Co w takim przypadku byście polecili, bo Ja się zastanawiam nad wełną drzewną http://www.steico.com/index.php?id=99&L=3
ma ktoś jakieś zdanie? Czy te plusy z ulotki marketingowej są prawdziwe czy piszą bajki?
Chcę dać tego w skosy 40cm, cena przy tej grubości ok.80zł/m2/netto

----------


## mxxxx

ciekawe, chcesz zbudować domek grzany prądem a jeszcze nie wiesz ile prawdy jest w bajce o oddychaniu ścian

----------


## Hanss

*mpoplaw*  możesz rozjaśnić :big grin:  W oddychanie ścian nie wierzę...
bardziej patrzyłem na plusy w porównaniu do zwykłej wełny:
- dzięki dużej gęstości i sprężystości nie osiada 
- bardzo duża właściwa pojemność cieplna - chroni dach i ściany przed przegrzewaniem się nawet w najbardziej upalne dni lata
- zdolnośc absorpcji dużej ilości pary wodnej - bez utraty właściwości izolacyjnych
- świetna ochrona akustyczna - duża gęstość oraz specjalna struktura włókna

No to chyba są plusy w porównaniu do zwykłej wełny, wiadomo lambdę zniweluję grubością.... dlatego pytam czy jest sens przepłacić za to!
Wiadomo na taką wełnę od środka gruba srebrna folia - jakiś reflex..

----------


## mxxxx

wełna skalna 90kg/m3 ma lepszą gęstość, sprężystość, lepiej chroni przed akustyką, ma większą pojemność cieplną, a skoro ściany nie oddychają to po co ci zdolność absorpcji dużej ilości pary wodnej ??

----------


## Hanss

*wełna skalna 90kg/m3* co to za wełna, że wypisujesz wszyskie plusy - jakiś link może być? Ja chcę dać ją w dach - skosy, a co do wilgoci to nie raz pisali, że gdy wełna jej trochę dostanie, od razu parametry lecą w dół.... w drzewnej jest tak napisane:

_Dodatkowo istotny jest fakt, iż każde pojedyncze włókno drzewne potrafi zmagazynować także bardzo dużą ilość wilgoci. Zdolność absorpcji wilgoci dla mat STEICOflex jest przynajmniej kilka do kilkanaście razy większa niż w przypadku pozostałych materiałów izolacyjnych na rynku! Włókno drzewne, dzięki swoim naturalnym właściwością, potrafi wchłonąć w siebie i odparować, bez pogorszenia parametrów izolacyjnych, taką ilość wilgoci, która stanowi nawet 20% masy własnej. Dla mat STEICOflex to nawet 10 litrów wody/m3._

----------


## scouser88

> twoje wątpliwości są jak najbardziej słuszne, my na tym forum mamy identyczne wrażenie robienia w balona przez marketingowców od piany baśniami tysiąca i jednej nocy
> 
> nie wydaje mi się, w tym wątku jak na razie prezentujesz wyłącznie rozwiązania zimne i niezbyt szczelne
> 
> przykład:  paroizolacja aktywna jest 100 razy bardziej dziurawa od foli  metalizowanej, a pianka OK jest co najwyżej tak ciepła jak najtańsza  marketowa szmata wełnopodobna


Naprawdę? Ocieplenie poddasza pianką jest aż tak bezsensowne, złe i w ogóle do bani? A co do folii to uprzejmie o nią pytam bo chciałbym dać metalizowaną ale usłyszałem od wykonawcy że przy piance lepiej jest dać paroizolację aktywną żeby odprowadzała wilgoć i dlatego po raz kolejny podkreślam że pytam o wasze zdanie na ten temat. Które z moich pozostałych rozwiązań jest zimne i nieszczelne?
Wracając do rekuperacji ktoś mógłby mi odpowiedź czy kratki WG (bardzo szczelnie zamknięte na zimę) będą zakłócać pracę WM?? Chcę sobie po prostu dać awaryjną możliwość wentylacji pomieszczeń.
Czy kratka wentylacyjna grawitacyjna + okap tradycyjny z wyciągiem zakłóci pracę WM w kuchni??
Czy prawdą jest że przy wyłączonej WM w jej kanałach będzie gromadził się syf?

----------


## Tomaszs131

W przypadku awari WM rozszczelnisz delikatnie okna i po ptokach. Uwazam, ze to bedzie efektywniejsze niz mieszany system wentylacji.
WM montuje sie w szczelnym budownictwie, montaz w kazdym innym to marnotrastwo pieniedzy.
Nie rozumiesz, ze przy okapie z wyprowadzeniem na zew.budynku to same straty ciepla, o skraplaniu sie pary wodnej w zimie nie wspomne?

----------


## scouser88

*Tomaszs131* z tym okapem (przy zastosowaniu klapy zwrotnej) to już naprawdę tak duże straty ciepła? Większość wykonawców rekuperacji zaleca oddzielny system wentylacji dla okapu, te z filtrem węglowym, bez wyrzutu na zewnątrz moim zdaniem się nie sprawdzają w kuchni (mówię na przykładzie znajomych którzy mają WM i nie chcieli okapu). A co do kratek WG, awaria WM może się zdarzyć w zimie, wtedy chyba lepiej jest roszzczelnić kratkę niż rozszczelnić okno, nie tak? Powtarzam że przez cały czas te kratki będą szczelnie zamknięte, upchane, uszczelnione kiedy będzie działać reku. Czy w takim przypadku zakłócą pracę WM?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Mam prosbe, od dluzszego czasu zasmiecamy watek dywagacjami na temat WM. zajrzyj na watek poswiecony WM, napewno uzyskasz tam informacje na interesujacy Cie temat.

----------


## scouser88

Masz rację, wróćmy do pianki :smile:  Możesz powiedzieć czemu dałeś dodatkowo na piankę wełnę zamiast grubiej dać piankę? Tylko ze względów finansowych? Rozumiem że z firmy Sempri jesteś zadowolony tak? Nic niepokojącego się nie dzieje? Bo z tego co pamiętam, nie robiliście przerwy dylatacyjnej tak? Mógłbyś jeszcze przypomnieć jakiej paroizolacji użyłeś? Widzę że domek uzyskałeś ciepły, pogratulować :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> *wełna skalna 90kg/m3* co to za wełna, że wypisujesz wszyskie plusy - jakiś link może być? Ja chcę dać ją w dach - skosy, a co do wilgoci to nie raz pisali, że gdy wełna jej trochę dostanie, od razu parametry lecą w dół.... w drzewnej jest tak napisane:
> 
> _Dodatkowo istotny jest fakt, iż każde pojedyncze włókno drzewne potrafi zmagazynować także bardzo dużą ilość wilgoci. Zdolność absorpcji wilgoci dla mat STEICOflex jest przynajmniej kilka do kilkanaście razy większa niż w przypadku pozostałych materiałów izolacyjnych na rynku! Włókno drzewne, dzięki swoim naturalnym właściwością, potrafi wchłonąć w siebie i odparować, bez pogorszenia parametrów izolacyjnych, taką ilość wilgoci, która stanowi nawet 20% masy własnej. Dla mat STEICOflex to nawet 10 litrów wody/m3._


Kumulowanie ciepła w lecie jest, jak dla mnie, raczej wadą termoizolacji dachu. Przekonał się o tym dobitnie mój kolega który zastosował Steico i w upały nic go nie wepchnie na poddasze. Nie dość, że w dzień gorąco to bezwładność termiczna powoduje, że zwleka do późna w nocy z położeniem się w sypialni. Akumulowanie powinno być przemyślane aby było pod kontrolą, gdzie i kiedy chcemy. 
Poza tym wybór wełny drzewnej czy celulozy jest obarczony DUŻO mniejszym ryzykiem utraty izolacyjności niż waty skalnej. Dobry cytat z ulotki Steico:
_Kierując się podczas zakupów tylko wartością współczynnika "lambda", warto zastanowić się nad jedną kwestią - trwałość tego parametru w kontakcie z wilgocią. Zakupiony materiał izolacyjny ma kontakt z wilgocią już przy samym przecięciu folii ochronnej na budowie. Nie wspominając o dalszych pracach budowlanych i wilgoci, która może przedostawać się do materiału poprzez nawet minimalne nieszczelności w warstwie paroizolacji. Schemat zawsze jest ten sam. W każdym materiale izolacyjnym wartość współ. "lambda" zależy od ilości porów z powietrzem. Im większa ilość porów z powietrzem, tym niższy, czyli lepszy współ. "lambda". W przekroju, większość produktów izolacyjnych_ _wygląda identycznie: łączące się włókna (szklane, kamienne, drzewne itd.), tworzące pory z powietrzem (no z tymi porami to trochę się zagalopowali. Pory występują w materiałach porowatych n.p. pianka OK). W kontakcie z wilgocią sprawa ma się nieco inaczej. Wlewając wodę w wymienione przekroje dochodzi do ciekawego zjawiska. Jak wiadomo szkło i kamień ma bardzo ograniczoną zdolność wchłaniania wody, dlatego też wilgoć magazynowana jest w porach z powietrzem - pogarsza się zatem współ. "lambda", za który w końcu zapłaciliśmy. W przypadku włókna drzewnego, wilgoć wchłaniana jest przez włókna, a pory z powietrzem (wpół. "lambda") pozostają bezpieczne!.
_100% racji... 1-1,5% zawilgocenia = lambda waty mineralnej* x 2 !
*
Taki jeden rzucił przed chwilą od niechcenia: wata 90kg/m3. No to może doda od siebie ile kosztuje taka wata, w dodatku z profesjonalnym montażem.

----------


## mxxxx

> *wełna skalna 90kg/m3* co to za  wełna


poniżej link tryskaczy pianek
http://www.eko-pur.pl/welna-mineralna.htm



> Gęstość                                                                                                                                                     _wełny                                                                           mineralnej                                                                           skalnej_                                                                           w                                                                           zależności                                                                           od                                                                            wyrobu,                                                                           waha się                                                                           w                                                                           przedziale                                                                           od 20                                                                           kg/m3 do                                                                           180                                                                           kg/m3                                                                           dla                                                                            najtwardszych                                                                                                                                                     _płyt                                                                          izolacyjnych_.





> a co do wilgoci to nie raz pisali, że gdy wełna jej  trochę dostanie, od razu parametry lecą w dół


nawet  wykres z tym był wklejany, tylko co z tego ?? znajdź ty najpierw  na tym  forum kogokolwiek co ma mokrą wilgotną wełnę i wysokie rachunki  CO,  znajdź jakiekolwiek dowody że wełna schowana pod  wysoko-paroszczelną  przegrodą potrafi wilgotnieć, np: złap za uszy  *Tomaszs131* niech ci się wyspowiada jak bardzo mokrą wełnę ma

a  potem przestań jak mantrę powtarzać bajki marketingowców piany,   zaklinanie rzeczywistości do niczego nie prowadzi, matematyki nie da się   oszukać, gdyby te bajki były prawdą to na tym forum miał byś 1000   postów w stylu, ratunku mój domek pali 10 Mg węgla na sezon, albo prądu   żłopie 50MWh, albo tankowałem propan 8.000 L i już pusto, a tymczasem  dokładnie odwrotnie, posty w stylu mam 40cm wełny w dachu i rachunki  1000zł rocznie CO, i wice wersa mam 16cm piany w dachu i rachunki 2000  zł rocznie, albo dziennik *Kshu.int* w projekcie miał domek pasywny 15 kWh/m2 i 60cm wełny w dachu, zamienił to sobie na 45cm piany i w praktyce dostał 17 kWh/m2

----------


## mxxxx

> Ocieplenie poddasza pianką jest aż tak bezsensowne, złe i w ogóle do bani?


ad1. cytując mata 20-30% pianek nie posiada w ogóle atestu, a ci dwaj co   go mają chwalą się lambda 0,043 dla przypomnienia wełna styropian bez   problemu 0,033 czyli automatem 23% cieplej

ad2. dalej cytując mata, znajomość metodologi tryskania pianek u   budowlańców minimalna, automatem więc stałe i powszechne wielokrotnie   powielane błędy, nie pilnują ciśnień, nie pilnują temperatur, do tego   robota ciężka w pełnym ubraniu ochronnym, w masce gorąco, więc chłopaki   tryskają byle jak i byle gdzie, byle szybciej do domu, inwestor kamery   termowizyjnej w oku nie ma, pozostanie w błogiej nieświadomości ile   dziur ma w swojej hiper drogiej izolacji

PS zgadnij czyje to cytaty



> Otwarto-komórkowa pianka natryskowa jest produktem wrażliwym na   błędy wynikające m.in. ze stosowania niskiej klasy sprzętu


 


> Pianka natryskowa dopiero w połączeniu z dbałością o szczegóły daje kompletny efekt.





> Tradycyjne pianki zamkniętokomórkowe można wykonywać w temperaturze nie niższej niż 10oC i wilgotności podłoża nie większej niż 20%.


albo bardziej śmiesznie po Polsku mamy info



> gęstość finalna pianki wynosi około 8,5 kg/m3


w amerykańskim originale 
http://www.icynene.com/en-us/blog/regionally-specific-spray-foam-insulation-products-available-european-market



> . H2Foam Lite™ is a light-density (7 Kg/m3)


i powiedź teraz, komu wierzyć ?? amerykańskim kg czy polskim kg ??




> Rozumiem że z firmy Sempri jesteś zadowolony tak? Nic niepokojącego się nie dzieje?


poniżej masz cytat co niepokojącego się wydarzy



> Przytaczałem przykład gdzie wymienialiśmy  izolację, metodą od góry z 25 cm waty szklanej na 18 cm pianki. Po  jednym sezonie ( i to ciężkim: zima 12/13 ) dla dachu ponad 220m2,  inwestor poinformował mnie, że w stosunku do średniej kosztów ogrzewania  z lat ubiegłych zapłacił o ponad 3 tyś mniej. (...) nie będę dla  satysfakcji pewnego...hm... upubliczniał rachunków osoby  prywatnej.


jak widać wyraźnie, jeśli *scouser88* planuje  1500zł/rok kosztów CO to po aplikacji piany może się spodziewać że pelet  będzie mu się w kotłowni oknem wysypywał, a licznik prądu cofał

albo  od innej strony, patrzymy na wykresy mata z postu 64, między grubością  18 a 25cm jest 1% redukcji przepływu ciepła, jeśli więc dachem ucieka ok  40% rachunku za CO to 3 tyś zł oszczędności daje nam 3000 / (40% * 1%) =  750.000,00 zł łącznych rocznych kosztów CO

----------


## mat3006

Już jeden z moderatorów napisał wprost i otwartym tekstem, że się, popław, po prostu ośmieszasz. To BARDZO delikatne i kulturalne określenie banialuk które wypisujesz.

----------


## Liwko

> Kiedys bodajze Liwko wspomnial iz z wyrzutni wydostaje sie tyle wilgoci, ze ma zacieki na elewacji. Niezabardzo sie tym martwi bo brak jeszcze tynku.
> W zimie WM wiekszosc wilgoci wyciaga z budynku, w wiekszosci przypadkow jest tak sucho, ze trzeba pomieszczenia nawilzac. Wyrzutnie przebij poza granice budynku a wrzutnie staraj sie umiejscowic jak najblizej jednostki WM.


Prawda. Tynk już jest a wyrzutnie wystawiłem 0,5m od ściany.

----------


## מרכבה

> NIE DLA WĘGLA W NOWYCH DOMACH!


  :hug:

----------


## Liwko

Dołącz do klubu  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> poniżej link tryskaczy pianek
> http://www.eko-pur.pl/welna-mineralna.htm


A może jakiś link do sklepu, do konkretnego produktu ?

----------


## mxxxx

> Już jeden z moderatorów napisał wprost i otwartym tekstem, że się, popław, po prostu ośmieszasz. To BARDZO delikatne i kulturalne określenie banialuk które wypisujesz.


jak zwykle od 3 lat to samo, mat przytłoczony ciężarem argumentów odjechał od meritum i poleciał w gołosłowne kalumnie

gdyby komuś się jeszcze chciało to poniżej cytaty zebrane jak to z tym ośmieszaniem było:



> Napisał mat3006
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Witam i od razu się muszę odnieść do tych  bzdur. Sory za bzdury.Powiedz po jakim czasie dokonałeś tych  wymian???Twój marketing jest zły i wprowadza czytającego w błąd





> Każdy chce żyć i zarabiać, producenci i  montażyści wełny mineralnej i pianki też. A że każdy nagina nieco  rzeczywistość:- takie życie





> 25cm mnie bardzo bardzo zniesmaczniło do pianki  powszechne łgarstwo tych którzy się tym zajmują i jak by nie obycie w  liczbach i parametrach to sam bym uwierzył na początek tym cudom, to  mnie cholernie poirytowało, brak elementarnych podstaw fizyki i próba  walki nauki z wiarą





> widzisz mat - TY z podkarpacia i ja z podkarpacia  , tyle ze TY sprzedajesz a ja kupuje "izolacje" i jakbysmy zyili w 2  roznych krajach (....)
> czy wybral bym 2x welne - zdecydowanie TAK
> 
> powod? cena





> Napisał mat3006
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Nie mąć już.... porównujemy koszty materiałów  cytowanych, a nie było tam mowy o najtańszej marketowej wełnie na te  wspomniane 160m2 dachu. Takie porównanie w oczach laika zabiłoby twój  biznes.





> Generalnie pianka mi się podoba ale jej cena nie





> Dlatego jest wielu walczących o przekonanie inwestorów, o pozornej wyższości pianki nad wełną.
> Ja tej przewagi nie widzę w żadnym aspekcie. Nie dla inwestorów. To jest  + tylko i wyłącznie dla wykonawców. Więcej kasy i wygodniej.
> Inwestor ma tylko większe wydatki





> i po co te ironie?!
> *pancio11* i *plusfoto* - zrobiliście sobie piankę - fajnie  Wybraliście bardzo dobry rodzaj ocieplenia, a że droższy - Wasz wybór i Wasze pieniądze.
> Ale nie wmawiajcie że wełną taniej się tego nie zrobi i nie będzie równie dobrze bo tak nie jest.
> Jak pisałem wcześniej na przykładzie 160m2 ocieplenia odliczając montaż wełny to i tak zostaje jakieś 5,5 tys zł





> w każdym możliwym momencie podkreślamy to iż wełną jest taniej





> Pianka fhoojnierealnie droga, trza zawodowca  do pryskania i to najlepiej jak drzewo na poddaszu wyschnie, ułoży się,  zakończone będą wszystkie mokre prace i znów dobrze wyschnie





> Z takich różnych doświadczeń na  budowie oraz po latach użytkowania wiemy, że pianka poliuretanowa  (chodzi tu o natryski) się nie sprawdza,  zarówno pod względem  szczelności powietrznej, sprawność termicznej  jak i kilka innych  czynników:





> cieszyłem się że pianka położona i będzie cicho,  szczelnie i ciepło. Czas pokazał że ciepło cicho jest ale szczelnie już  nie do końca. Teraz mam nadzieję że jednak uda mi się w miarę  bezinwazyjnie usunąć tą usterkę, bo wizja wpuszczenia ekip od r-gipsów i  ponownego pianowania już bardziej siwych włosów zrobić z siwych nie da  rady





> Nie jesteś odosobniony właścicielem pianki w  dachu budynku o konstrukcji masywnej u innych twój problem jest jedynie  przesunięty w czasie.
> Robota wygląda jak by Właściciel agregatu za pewne by wyrobić na ratę  zatrudniał zuli spod budki z piwem. Jedyna zadowolona strona to   sprzedawca pianki, zrobil obrót.





> Malinowa8  niestety nie wygląda to najlepiej. Teraz pasowałoby jeszcze coś tam  prysnąć. Dlaczego nie wykonali tego dokładniej? Dlaczego dolne części  krokwi są nieosłonięte? 
> Pytanie, czy tak niską mają wiedzę, czy są po prostu niechlujni...





> to już nawet nie szamanizm a szatanizm 
> Tak czy inaczej - jest nie za ciekawie to wykonane.





> Napisał mat3006
> 
> 
> Dość już napisałem
> 
> 
> No wlasnie nie dosc. Bo jak na razie to jestes  bardzej sprzedawca i namawiaczem na pianke. Postrzeganie twojej osoby na  tym forum byloby zupelnie inne gdybys nie zatajal swojej kuchni.  Myslisz, ze ubyloby ci klientow ? Wg mnie raczej odwrotnie. A ze przy  okazji doksztalcilbys troche konkurencji ? To zle dla branzy piankowej?  Masz iles tam postow o tym jak to zle ktos natrysnal pianke. I zamiast  20 nastepnych potencjalnych klientow z ktorych 5 trafiloby do ciebie,  jest 19 zniecheconych i jeden uderzajacy do superspeca mat3006.





> Napisał mat3006
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Jak można takie błędy popełniać? Wypowiadasz się  bardzo autorytatywnie o czymś o czym masz słabe pojęcie. Może zanim  zaczniesz się udzielać poczytaj trochę?





> Napisał mat3006
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> widzisz komuś zarzucasz mataczenie, a sam podajesz fałszywe informacje. to się nazywa pomówienie 
> zerknij na posta tego pana ND jak go nazywasz i tam widać wyraźnie że  wykres nie jest obcięty.. no ale po co sprawdzać jak lepiej wykorzystać  byle pretekst do rzucania "błotem"...





> mat gdybyś to policzył a nie brał z głowy





> Piana i wełna jeśli są dobrze dobrane i dobrze wykonane będą spełniać te same zadanie na równi





> bo tu ktoś stosuje czarny marketing, demonizuje wełnę żeby wynieść na wyżyny piankę





> mat podaje jakieś dane z kosmosu to ja widzę





> Mat - ja tu nie jestem po to, żeby toczyć jakieś    wojny z kimkolwiek i z zainteresowaniem czytam Twoje posty    "informacyjne" nt. pianki, ale jak popadasz w fantazję to staram się nie    brać tego na poważnie. Przeczytaj swoje przedostatnie zdanie, czy  jest   szansa, żeby było prawdziwe? Gdzie tu logika?





> Zdecydowanie wełna, zalety:
> Jeżeli jest pomiędzy krokwiami daje lepsze środowisko dla drewna-bardzo istotne
> Jest naprawdę niepalna, pianka w najlepszym razie tylko gaśnie po    usunięciu źródła ognia to mało, gazy podczas spalania pianki bardzo    trujące
> Łatwa w montażu, w przypadku pianki i tak musisz mieć konstrukcje do zamontowania np. płyt gipsowych    
> Rzeczywisty współczynnik przenikania ciepła podobny. Dobrze ocieplony dach to 30 cm wełny
> Jedyny problem to konieczność zapewnienia szczelności od strony    wewnętrznej ale to zawsze jest największy problem dachów    skośnych





> sporo osób próbuje udowodnić że piana to taki    magiczny materiał który przewyższa wełnę we wszystkim.... tylko że   jakoś  dowodów na to nie ma, nawet  są przedstawiane teorie że jest dwa   razy  cieplejsza chociaż producenci pianki podają współczynniki   przenikania  ciepła takie same jak wełny,  Wszystkie programy do   robienia OZC jakoś  też nie faworyzują piany, więc mamy albo spisek   próbujący obalić piankę  albo po prostu jest to materiał który  oferuje   tę samą ciepłotę co  wełna, tylko że za większą kasę.





> proponuje: Święta Lambda Deklarowana® - opatentuj to idiotyczne stwierdzenie.





> jedyny co miesza tu to mat3006
> głosi jakieś para naukowe wywody.
> Albo ma wiedzę od a do z i tylko się nabija albo nie wiem .
> albo znachor.





> mat3006  wykazujesz elementarne braki z fizyki sorry





> Na mat3006  elementarne braki w wiedzy już nie będę odpowiadał.
> Bo raz że jest to nie po myśli jemu.
> Po za tym jak ma takie braki to wystarczy mu stwierdzenie że nie ma bo nie ma,
> ja już wiem dla czego tak a nie inaczej jest i to musi mu wystarczyć.
> Bo podważa wszystko dokonania naukowe, dobrze że mu wymyślili tę pianę 
> bo by nie miał czym tryskać po poddaszach.
> (...)
> Tak że uprasza się kolegę do nie głoszenia paranaukowych tez 
> celem udowodnienia czegoś, co nie ma miejsca .
> ...





> Jak dla mnie spór jest bezsensowny, w zasadzie na    tle jakosci wykonawstwa - na poziomie teoretycznym.





> taką postawą na chlebek nie zarobisz. (...)
> mat3006: (...) zamieść zdjęcia z realizacji z  komentarzami    zadowolonych 10 klientów  a wtedy będziesz bardziej  wiarygodny.





> mat3006, wyluzuj w sferze obalania książek    polskich i badań firm międzynarodowych na obszarze min. europejskim, baa    obalania całej metodologi, oszustw lambda itd. bo to robi się    śmieszne





> Marketing kolegi  jest fatalny co widać    chociażby po liczbie pozyskanych zwolenników i przeciwników  w tym    wątku





> dodam że cena ... na początek powala na kolana a potem zabija 
> koszty 3-4 razy większe (na m2) niż wełna


i na koniec deser, czyli co o wełnie pisze użytkownik pianki



> No wlasnie, bardzo trudno odsiac ziarno od plewu  Moge tylko potwierdzic, i wielu innych uzytkownikow takze, ze wcale z welna nie jest zle (i to pisze ja - posiadacz pianki     ). Gdyby ludzie nie dawali folii i kartongipsow to wtedy taka  izolacja   mocn by ucierpiala, jednak wiele jest przykladow domow gdzie  zuzycie   rowne planowanemu z OZC, wiec prosze nikogo nie straszyc, ze  welna jest   be, nie jest idealna, ale poki co tanszego sposobu na  izolacje dachu  nie  ma


oraz podsumowanie wątku w jednym zdaniu



> technologia ocieplania wełną broni się sama i   ma się dobrze tak długo dopóki nie spadnie parokrotnie  wyższa cena   pianki


i na koniec cytat przypadku P Tomka z jego dziennika który idealnie pasuje


> Za brak wiedzy zawsze sie placi, ale dlaczego tak duzo?

----------


## mat3006

Zdecydowanie, Towarzyszu Popław, pilnie potrzebujecie pomocy albo, co najmniej, pewnego odpoczynku od FM.

----------


## noc

Popław nie potrzebuje pomocy, broni się skutecznie sam.
Natomiast wsparcia potrzebuje mat3006. A raczej jego pianka. Nic nie tłumaczy ceny pianki, dużo wyższej niż wełny (waty). Nie widać jakiejś przewagi nad wełną w żadnym elemencie. Wymogi aplikacji są wysokie. Potrzebne suche podłoże, wykwalifikowani pracownicy, wąski zakres temperatur przy aplikacji, duże wymogi sprzętowe itd.
 Piankę trudno "poprawić" i na bieżąco kontrolować jej nakładanie (przez inwestora). Wełna natomiast jest "idiotoodporna". Na bieżąco inwestor może kontrolować jej układanie i wprowadzać błyskawiczne poprawki. Przy zaangażowaniu i odrobinie wiedzy inwestor może przypilnować ułożenia wełny praktycznie bezbłędnie. Przy piance jest skazany na poprawki kiedy jest już "po ptokach" i wykonanie tego jest trudne.
Jednak nawet przy dobrej jakości pianki i ekipy wykonawczej, jedna rzecz jest poza dyskusją. 
Cena! 
Dopóki pianki wyraźnie nie stanieją, póty ich popularność będzie niska. Oferuje podobne parametry przy dużo wyższych kosztach.
Dlatego trudno przy tym wszystkim o zadowolonych zleceniodawców. Jest ich niewiarygodnie mało, jeśliby wziąć pod uwagę walory, które opisuje mat3006. Gdzie oni się podziewają? Nic nikt nie pisze! Dziwne.
I celem mojego postu, nie jest walka z pianką.Nie ziębi mnie ona, ani grzeje. Jestem przeciw nachalnemu, prostackiemu, niedojrzałemu marketingowi. W taki sposób nie zdobywa się klientów. Raczej zniechęca. Pieniactwo i obrażanie innych, to metody ludzi nie posiadających sensownych argumentów.
Kogo stać na przepłacanie i ryzykowanie oddaniem swojego poddasza do testów piankowcom to jego sprawa. Ma prawo realizować swoje zachcianki.
Każdy z czytających ma swój rozum i wybierze co zechce.

----------


## mat3006

> Popław nie potrzebuje pomocy, broni się skutecznie sam.
> Natomiast wsparcia potrzebuje mat3006. A raczej jego pianka. Nic nie tłumaczy ceny pianki, dużo wyższej niż wełny (waty). Nie widać jakiejś przewagi nad wełną w żadnym elemencie. Wymogi aplikacji są wysokie. Potrzebne suche podłoże, wykwalifikowani pracownicy, wąski zakres temperatur przy aplikacji, duże wymogi sprzętowe itd.
>  Piankę trudno "poprawić" i na bieżąco kontrolować jej nakładanie (przez inwestora). *Wełna natomiast jest "idiotoodporna". Na bieżąco inwestor może kontrolować jej układanie i wprowadzać błyskawiczne poprawki.* ( _to już jest wręcz paradne_). Przy zaangażowaniu i odrobinie wiedzy inwestor może przypilnować ułożenia wełny praktycznie bezbłędnie (_np. prawnik przy wylewaniu fundamentów, murowaniu ścian, montażu instalacji itp_). Przy piance jest skazany na poprawki kiedy jest już "po ptokach" i wykonanie tego jest trudne.
> Jednak nawet przy dobrej jakości pianki i ekipy wykonawczej, jedna rzecz jest poza dyskusją. 
> Cena! 
> Dopóki pianki wyraźnie nie stanieją, póty ich popularność będzie niska. Oferuje podobne parametry przy dużo wyższych kosztach.
> Dlatego trudno przy tym wszystkim o zadowolonych zleceniodawców. Jest ich niewiarygodnie mało, jeśliby wziąć pod uwagę walory, które opisuje mat3006. Gdzie oni się podziewają? Nic nikt nie pisze! Dziwne.
> I celem mojego postu, nie jest walka z pianką.Nie ziębi mnie ona, ani grzeje. Jestem przeciw nachalnemu, prostackiemu, niedojrzałemu marketingowi. W taki sposób nie zdobywa się klientów. Raczej zniechęca. Pieniactwo i obrażanie innych, to metody ludzi nie posiadających sensownych argumentów.
> Kogo stać na przepłacanie i ryzykowanie oddaniem swojego poddasza do testów piankowcom to jego sprawa. Ma prawo realizować swoje zachcianki.
> Każdy z czytających ma swój rozum i wybierze co zechce.


Po pierwsze: każdy ma prwo do swojego zdania. Problemem są metody jakie stosuje popław. Wycinanie, przekręcanie i wyrywanie z kontekstu zdań z postów innych użytkowników forum. Podawane przez niego przykłady, jak się sprawdzi mają niewiele (albo wcale) wspólnego z lansowanym przez niego stanowiskiem.
Po drugie: *Nieprawdą* jest co twierdzisz o wąskim zakresie stosowania. Oczywiście popław, kłamliwie zmanipulował moją wypowiedź dotyczącą aplikacji *tradycyjnych pianek zamkniętokomórkowych.* Pianki otwartokomórkowe można aplikować w znacznie szerszym zakresie temperatur i wilgotności. Jest taka którą można nawet wykonywać już od -30C a wilgotność podłoża nie ma znaczenia. Mało tego, w niektórych przypadkach nawet się podłoże skrapia wodą. 
Po trzecie:* Każda* technologia wymaga właściwego podejścia pracowników i odpowiedniego sprzętu. Pianki OK da się zamieszać i w wiadrze tylko efekt będzie daleki od oczekiwanego. Musi być odpowiedniej klasy sprzęt i nie wiem co w tym dziwnego.
Po czwarte: Każda technologia polegająca na wytworzeniu izolacji w miejscu stosowania będzie szczelniejsza od montowanej. Oczywiście po warunkiem spełnienia punktu powyżej.
Po czwarte: Obiecujesz wysoką izolacyjność waty ale już odpowiedzialności za jej gigantyczny spadek po powstaniu ewentualnego zawilgocenia już nie weźmiesz. Mam swoje doświadczenie z racji wykonywanej pracy a Kolega ma jakie? Ile dachów Kolega "przekładał"?
Po czwarte:
Cena? Zależy w części od kosztów surowców które już raczej nie zmaleją ale pozostała część kosztów (ogólne funkcjonowania), w miarę dynamicznego wzrostu ilości realizacji będzie relatywnie malała. Efekt skali. Ceny pianek OK spadają i sądzę, że niedługo, jeżeli nie już, wyrównają do cen waty. No chyba, że jak zwykle , wtedy kiedy popław "dyskutuje" o parametrach to powołuje się na watę nawet 90 kg/m3 ale już w kalkulacji bierze marketową szmatę i robotę własną ze szwagrem albo gostków którym brakuje do flaszki. Z taką wersją to nic nie wygra tylko czy takie rozwiązanie ma Kolega na myśli?
Zwrotna informacją z rynku? Pianka jest zbyt krótko wykonywana w Polsce a i ostatnie zimy nie są miarodajne. Dawałem przykład, oczywiście obśmiany prze popława (jakby jego przykłady były bardziej miarodajne) skuteczności pianki w stosunku do grubszej izolacji z waty szklanej. 
Wracając do przypadku popława. Czy ktoś normalnie podchodzący do udziału w forum będzie produkował takie posty jak ten sklejkowy tasiemiec? Nie sądzę. Zapewne chodzi o wciąganie na swoje mokradło?

----------


## Hanss

> Ceny pianek OK spadają i sądzę, że niedługo, jeżeli nie już, wyrównają do cen waty. No chyba, że jak zwykle , wtedy kiedy popław "dyskutuje" o parametrach to powołuje się na watę nawet 90 kg/m3 ale już w kalkulacji bierze marketową szmatę i robotę własną ze szwagrem albo gostków którym brakuje do flaszki.


Tutaj z *mat3006* jak najbardziej się zgadzam, że często jest manipulacja, a ta "dyskusja" dotyczyła plusów wełny drzwnej, gdzie te plusy legły w gruzach,  również czekam na linka i cenę tej wełny 90kg/m3...

----------


## mxxxx

> wełna skalna czy drzewna? (...) cena nie gra roli


co się od czerwca zmieniło że teraz już liczysz pieniądze wydane na budowę domku ??

PS dygresja, *Konrad J.* oferuje położyć ci co tylko zechcesz za +/- 60zł/m2 robocizny (w sumie 300-320zł/m3 z materiałem) *muras* chyba miał podobną ofertę, napisz im PW, mnie to nie będzie w żadnym wypadku przeszkadzać

i drugie pytanie w temacie manipulacji, w poście 120 mat chwali się paro-przepuszczalnością pianek ZK, masz jakiś pomysł po co ta kłamliwa manipulacja z jego strony ?? co on chciał przez to osiągnąć ??

PS dygresja, otwieramy podręcznik marketingu, rozdział pierwszy, metoda zdartej płyty, czyli bierzemy sobie jakieś kłamstwo że pianka jest tak bardzo magiczna że zastąpienie nią innych izolatorów daje 3.000,00 zł oszczędności i powtarzamy to 100 razy wszędzie gdzie tylko się da, prędzej czy później ktoś się na to złapie, oczywiście swoje kłamstwo popieramy gołosłownymi dowodami, że ktoś gdzieś coś podobnego widział, że wszyscy się z tym zgadzają, że to musi być prawda skoro wszyscy się zgadzają itp.itd. łapanie owcy do ostrzyżenia

rozdział drugi: co robić gdy ktoś czarno na białym na liczbach wymiernych dyskredytuje nasze kłamstwa?? odpowiedź: trzeba zakrzyczeć, prędzej czy później potencjalny klient się znudzi rozważaniem kto ma rację i wybierze tego który głośniej krzyczy

rozdział trzeci: a co robić jak się zakrzyczeć nie da ?? odpowiedź: sięgamy po drastyczne środki, prosimy zaprzyjaźnionego kolegę żeby wykasował po cichu to i tamto, (nie ma człowieka nie ma problemu)

rozdział czwarty: a co będzie jak wyjdzie na jaw ?? odpowiedź krzyczymy najgłośniej jak się da że to nie my, że to był pewnie jakiś przypadek, jakiś wirus komputerowy i wracamy do rozdziału 1




> *pianki ZK* ! - startują od 60-70

----------


## mat3006

Na spokojnie...1...2....3.....
Tłumaczę to sobie, popław, że pomimo kilku lat i kilkuset postów dalej nie rozróżniasz pianek* OK* *-otwartokomórkowych* i *ZK* -*zamkniętokomórkowych*. Dla większości nie jest to takie trudne. Jednak większość to nie wszyscy. Pomieszanie z poplątaniem. Ale, najwyraźniej tak już musi być i próby tłumaczenia różnic nic nie dadzą. Zapewne za chwilkę znowu się pojawi "odkrycie" na temat pękania itp.itd.
Na tym, ostatecznie, kończę próby dotarcia z informacjami do umysłu ND. "Impregnat" okazał się silniejszy.
P.S.
O co chodzi w tym "rozdziale trzecim"?
rozdział trzeci: a co robić jak się zakrzyczeć nie da ?? odpowiedź: sięgamy po drastyczne środki, prosimy zaprzyjaźnionego kolegę żeby wykasował po cichu to i tamto, (nie ma człowieka nie ma problemu)
 To jakaś insynuacja? Jeżeli tak to przypadek popława należy uznać za ciężki.

----------


## fotohobby

*mpoplaw*, może zajęty cytowaniem nie zauważyłeś, ale zadałem pytanie o wskazanie tej wełny 90 kg/m3 w którymś ze sklepów...
Myśle,  że warto propagować dobry materiał, który:



> ma lepszą gęstość, sprężystość, lepiej chroni przed akustyką, ma większą pojemność cieplną

----------


## mxxxx

z tym propagowaniem to ja bym się wstrzymał, bo cena porównywalna z pianką, to jest materiał tylko dla takich co nie umieją pieniędzy w portfelu policzyć, i gubią się na przeliczaniu m2 na m3



> Miękkie płyty z wełny mineralnej mają gęstość 60 kg/m3. Gęstość  półtwardych płyt mineralnych waha się od 80 kg/m3 do 120 kg/m3, zaś  gęstość płyt twardych od 150 kg/m3 do 180 kg/m3.


http://www.isover.pl/Produkty/Plyty-z-welny-mineralnej

----------


## fotohobby

Ja proszę o link do konkretnego produktu. Nie potrafisz podać ?

A w ogole to dlaczego wspominasz o takim produkcie, skoro cena jest nieadekwatna do tego, co daje ?

----------


## Hanss

> co się od czerwca zmieniło że teraz już liczysz pieniądze wydane na budowę domku ??


Jeżeli chodzi o dach to celuję w U o wartości 0,10 W/(m2K), chcę na ten cel wydać +-100zł/m2, dlatego pytam co wybrać, jaki produkt ma najwięcej plusów....poczytałem i wytypowalem wełnę drzewną, gdzie to rozwiązanie wydawało mi się, że ma same plusy nad zwykłą wełną....Wiadomo lambda, ale to miało być zastąpione grubością no i cena, wiadomo drzewna droższa, ale tak jak napisałem nie patrzę TYKO na cenę.
Porównując do jednej z najbardziej rozpoznawalnych: ISOVER Super Mata
to gęstość wynosi 24 kg / m³ λ < 0,033 W / mK, gdzie w wełnie drzewnej 50kg/m3, ale gdzie tu jeszcze do 90kg/m3 - są takowe w ogóle w sprzedaży? Mówię szczerze tylko ze względów na ciekawość chciałbym poznać jej cenę :smile: 
Dlatego nadal pytam, czy jest sens dopłacać do drzewnej Steico,w porównaniu do np. Isovera Super Mata, patrząc na to co napisałem:

*- dzięki dużej gęstości i sprężystości nie osiada 
- bardzo duża właściwa pojemność cieplna - chroni dach i ściany przed przegrzewaniem się nawet w najbardziej upalne dni lata
- zdolnośc absorpcji dużej ilości pary wodnej - bez utraty właściwości izolacyjnych
- świetna ochrona akustyczna - duża gęstość oraz specjalna struktura włókna*

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Ja proszę o link do konkretnego produktu. Nie potrafisz podać ?
> 
> A w ogole to dlaczego wspominasz o takim produkcie, skoro cena jest nieadekwatna do tego, co daje ?


Watpie bys uzyskal odpowiedz na to i poprzednie pytanie.
Temat jest o piance a on non stop jak katarynka o welnie nadaje, to zaczyna byc chore.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jeżeli chodzi o dach to celuję w U o wartości 0,10 W/(m2K), chcę na ten cel wydać +-100zł/m2, dlatego pytam co wybrać, jaki produkt ma najwięcej plusów....poczytałem i wytypowalem wełnę drzewną, gdzie to rozwiązanie wydawało mi się, że ma same plusy nad zwykłą wełną....Wiadomo lambda, ale to miało być zastąpione grubością no i cena, wiadomo drzewna droższa, ale tak jak napisałem nie patrzę TYKO na cenę.
> Porównując do jednej z najbardziej rozpoznawalnych: ISOVER Super Mata
> to gęstość wynosi 24 kg / m³ λ < 0,033 W / mK, gdzie w wełnie drzewnej 50kg/m3, ale gdzie tu jeszcze do 90kg/m3 - są takowe w ogóle w sprzedaży? Mówię szczerze tylko ze względów na ciekawość chciałbym poznać jej cenę
> Dlatego nadal pytam, czy jest sens dopłacać do drzewnej Steico,w porównaniu do np. Isovera Super Mata, patrząc na to co napisałem:
> 
> *- dzięki dużej gęstości i sprężystości nie osiada 
> - bardzo duża właściwa pojemność cieplna - chroni dach i ściany przed przegrzewaniem się nawet w najbardziej upalne dni lata
> - zdolnośc absorpcji dużej ilości pary wodnej - bez utraty właściwości izolacyjnych
> - świetna ochrona akustyczna - duża gęstość oraz specjalna struktura włókna*



Moim zdaniem warto. Korzystniejsze przesunięcie fazowe i brak spadku izolacyjności przy chwilowym wzroście wilgotności.
Podobne zalety ma celuloza, dodatkowo nie lubią jej gryzonie. Tylko osiada, wiec do poddaszy trzeba przyjechać drugi raz....

----------


## mxxxx

> A w ogole to dlaczego wspominasz o takim  produkcie, skoro cena jest nieadekwatna do tego, co daje ?


bo dokładnie o to prosił *Hanss*, jego się zapytaj do czego mu to było potrzebne 
http://www.wełnamineralna.pl/p,611,w...owa-10-cm.html



> Jeżeli chodzi o dach to celuję w U o wartości 0,10 W/(m2K), chcę na ten cel wydać +-100zł/m2,


no to jest problem, w tej cenie za to U razem z robocizną wełna w płytach 90kg/m3 to będzie spore wyzwanie

no chyba że akceptujesz zwykłe płyty 50kg/m3 ?? bo te chodzą po +/- 150zł/m3

poniżej przykład
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/izolacja-budynkow/welna-mineralna-styropian/welna-mineralna/welna-mineralna-rockslab-sonic-rockwool,p265950,l396.html

----------


## mxxxx

> Temat jest o piance a on non stop jak katarynka o welnie nadaje, to zaczyna byc chore.


właśnie właśnie

czas najwyższy żebyś poleciał z płaczem na skargę do moderatora, niech już zaczną kasować twoje of-toopy o audytorze OZC albo o próbie blow-door w wątku o piance ??

----------


## fotohobby

> bo dokładnie o to prosił *Hanss*, jego się zapytaj do czego mu to było potrzebne 
> http://www.wełnamineralna.pl/p,611,w...owa-10-cm.html
> 
> no to jest problem, w tej cenie za to U razem z robocizną wełna w płytach 90kg/m3 to będzie spore wyzwanie


No to po co czlowieku wyjeżdzasz z tą swoją wełną, piszęc, że bedzie miała lepsze wlaściwosci, kiedy ktoś pisze o innym materiale, charakteryzującym się lepszymi, niz welna parametrami ?
Ciekawe zresztą, skad masz dane, ze będzie "bardziej sprezysta" na przyklad ?
A potem sie okazuje, ze zreszta, że cena jest porównywalna z pianką, czyli robisz dokładnie to, co mat - proponujesz niby lepszy produkt za nieadekwatna do. Jego cech cenę...

W tej cenie, to nie tylko welna drzewna, ale nawet pianka byłaby lepszym wyborem...

----------


## mxxxx

ad1. a konkretnie to wełna drzewna 60kg/m3 to które parametry ma lepsze od wełny w płytach 90kg/m3 ??
ad2. czemu mam zatajać na forum że jest taki czy inny produkt ?? np: aerożel jest jeszcze droższy i bardziej nieadekwatny, o nim też zabronisz mi pisać ??
ad3. żyjemy w wolnym kraju, jeśli *Hanss* się chwalił w czerwcu ze _cena nie gra roli_ to dlaczego mu bronić dostępu do alternatywnych rozwiązań ??

----------


## plusfoto

> ad1. a konkretnie to wełna drzewna 60kg/m3 to które parametry ma lepsze od wełny w płytach 90kg/m3 ??
> ad2. czemu mam zatajać na forum że jest taki czy inny produkt ?? np: aerożel jest jeszcze droższy i bardziej nieadekwatny, o nim też zabronisz mi pisać ??
> ad3. żyjemy w wolnym kraju, jeśli *Hanss* się chwalił w czerwcu ze _cena nie gra roli_ to dlaczego mu bronić dostępu do alternatywnych rozwiązań ??


Nie wierzę własnym oczom. Nie grzmisz że jeśli tak samo da się zrobić taniej to po co przepłacać? Czyżby coś się zmieniło?

----------


## mxxxx

jakbyś chciał być trochę bardziej rzetelny i mniej zaślepiony na jedną jedyną opcję to może byś zauważył że ja takie posty to pisałem już 10 lat temu, co więcej wątku wełna kontra piana też pisałem podobne posty 3 lata temu dokładnie z tobą

----------


## fotohobby

1.  Sd, spadek lambdy w funkcji wilgotnosci, przesuniecie fazowe... To wszystko przemawia za wełną drzewną. Jeszcze raz zapytam skad wziales informacje o lepszej spreżystosci ?
Akumulacyjność... Wg Ciebie skalna 90kg/m3 akumuluje bardziej... 
Który materiał bedzie bardziej akumulacyjny ? Wełna drzewna 50kg/m3, czy skalna 90kg/m3 ? 
Policz dokładnie, żeby nie było tak, tak z Twoim hitem, że przy ujemnej temperaturze wilgotnośc wynosi 0%, bo pary wodnej juz w powietrzu nie ma  :wink: 
2. Nie zabraniam Ci pisać, pisz ile chcesz, byle z sensem. 
Twoje wtracenie o wełnie 90km/m3 tylko po to, aby pokazać, ze jest wełna skalna  lepsza od drzewnej swiadczy o jakimś zboczniu w temacie skalnej.

----------


## mxxxx

zanim zaczniemy liczyć akumulacyjność mamy trudne techniczne pytanie: uwzględniamy wysoką wilgotność wełny drzewnej czy liczymy dla suchej ?? bo zawartość wody bardzo zmienia zagadnienie, a wełna ułożona prawidłowo, z szczelną paroizolacją pod spodem prędzej czy później wyschnie na wiór

czy może zakładamy wariant specjalny, celowe moczenie wełny drzewnej w upały żeby poprawić wydatek klimatyzacyjny ??

----------


## plusfoto

> zanim zaczniemy liczyć akumulacyjność mamy trudne techniczne pytanie: uwzględniamy wysoką wilgotność wełny drzewnej czy liczymy dla suchej ?? bo zawartość wody bardzo zmienia zagadnienie, a wełna ułożona prawidłowo, z szczelną paroizolacją pod spodem prędzej czy później wyschnie na wiór
> 
> czy może zakładamy wariant specjalny, celowe moczenie wełny drzewnej w upały żeby poprawić wydatek klimatyzacyjny ??


 :jaw drop: !!!! Ponieważ jesteśmy w wątku piankowym to zapomniałeś dodać, że nie dotyczy prawidłowo położonej piany.

----------


## Hanss

*fotohobby* i *mpoplaw*, dziękuję za zainteresowanie tematem :smile:  Generalnie tak jak napisałem w cenie +-100zł./m2 przy wartości U około 0,1 czy wełna drzewna będzie lepszym wyborem od skalnej- szklanej?
Tak na marginesie jeszcze moim cichym rozwiązaniem jest celuloza, ale tutaj jest problem jak rozwiązać szczelinę wnetylacyjną między deskowaniem z papą? Od razu z góry zaznaczam, że wyceny celulozy też się mieszczą w moich założeniach.

----------


## fotohobby

> zanim zaczniemy liczyć akumulacyjność mamy trudne techniczne pytanie: uwzględniamy wysoką wilgotność wełny drzewnej czy liczymy dla suchej ?? bo zawartość wody bardzo zmienia zagadnienie, a wełna ułożona prawidłowo, z szczelną paroizolacją pod spodem prędzej czy później wyschnie na wiór
> 
> czy może zakładamy wariant specjalny, celowe moczenie wełny drzewnej w upały żeby poprawić wydatek klimatyzacyjny ??


Policz proszę dla wartosci katalogowych, nie będziemy tu zastanawiac się, jak została ułożona paroizolacja.

----------


## fotohobby

> *fotohobby* i *mpoplaw*, dziękuję za zainteresowanie tematem Generalnie tak jak napisałem w cenie +-100zł./m2 przy wartości U około 0,1 czy wełna drzewna będzie lepszym wyborem od skalnej- szklanej?
> Tak na marginesie jeszcze moim cichym rozwiązaniem jest celuloza, ale tutaj jest problem jak rozwiązać szczelinę wnetylacyjną między deskowaniem z papą? Od razu z góry zaznaczam, że wyceny celulozy też się mieszczą w moich założeniach.


Wełna skalna/szklana jest jak tanie wino. Niby efekt końcowy po spożyciu taki sam, jak przy droższym, zacnym roczniku, ale wartość  dodana jakby inna  :wink:

----------


## stefan_ems

> Wełna skalna/szklana jest jak tanie wino. Niby efekt końcowy po spożyciu taki sam, jak przy droższym, zacnym roczniku, ale wartość  dodana jakby inna


Tanie wino jest dobre, bo jest dobre i tanie.  :Lol:

----------


## fotohobby

Otoż to  :smile:

----------


## mxxxx

> Policz proszę dla wartosci katalogowych, nie będziemy tu zastanawiac się, jak została ułożona paroizolacja.


no to mamy kolejną zagwozdkę, jeśli zakładamy celowe z premedytacją trzymanie wilgotnej wełny to wełna drzewna więcej wilgoci zbierze od mineralnej i dzięki temu będzie mogła zakumulować więcej energii, ale pianka OK QuadFoam500 ciągnie wodę jeszcze lepiej jak gąbka <10,5kg/m2 i przy celowym ciągłym trzymaniu wilgoci w izolacji to tej nic nie podskoczy

----------


## fotohobby

O czym Ty piszesz ? Jakie trzymanie z premedytacją mokrej welny ?
Producenci podaja lambdę, cieplo właściwe i ciężar objętościowy dla "mokrej wełny" ?
Chyba nie , prawda ?

Więc weź wartości z kart technicznych produktów, oblicz i napisz co jest bardziej akumulacyjne.

----------


## mxxxx

ciepło właściwe drewna zupełnie suchego 1,356 kJ/(kg⋅K)
w ulotce setico czytamy ciepło właściwe ich produktu to 2,1 kJ/(kg⋅K)

bierzemy wzór z str3. _ciepło właściwe drewna wilgotnego_
http://www.au.poznan.pl/~jmajka/Dyda...kty/cw4pdf.pdf

i wychodzi nam że:
drewno wilgotne w 6% odpowiada ciepłu właściwemu 1,516 kJ/(kg⋅K)
drewno wilgotne w 20% odpowiada ciepłu właściwemu 1,828 kJ/(kg⋅K)
 drewno wilgotne w 35,6% odpowiada ciepłu właściwemu 2,1 kJ/(kg⋅K)

----------


## fotohobby

Człowieku, nie lawiruj i nie ośmieszaj sie do cna.
Weź dane z kart technicznych i to oblicz.

Procucent podaje parametry swojego produktu jaki opuszcza fabrykę i jakie powinny byc brane do obliczeń
Chyba nie sadzisz, że moczy swoje plyty tak, aby uzyskały 2,1 kJ/(kg⋅K) ?
Mogłaby mu się wtedy troche lambda nie zgadzać  :wink:

----------


## mxxxx

nie ośmieszaj się, setiko _zapomniało_ w swojej karcie produktu podać wilgotność wełny dla 2,1 kJ/(kg⋅K)

taki mały_ chłyt_ marketingowy

----------


## fotohobby

Nie brnij, błagam...
Uważasz, że cieplo własciwe podają dla wilgotności 35%, a lambdę dla 20% ?
Na jednej deklaracji ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> nie ośmieszaj się, setiko _zapomniało_ w swojej karcie produktu podać wilgotność wełny dla 2,1 kJ/(kg⋅K)
> 
> taki mały_ chłyt_ marketingowy


Moze jakis link?

Edit: Dzieki za linka.

----------


## mxxxx

http://www.steico.com/fileadmin/stei...0001-02_PL.pdf

----------


## scandic

Witam
Szukam dobrej firmy z trójmiasta do wykonania izolacji z pianki,ktoś może polecić ?

----------

